# Non mi sta bene ... so che esagero ...



## sienne (30 Luglio 2013)

Ciao

mi riallaccio al tread di Ultimo ... 
quello con le corna fatte dalla moglie con un gesto. 

Non mi sta proprio bene, caro Ultimo, essere insultata 
e poi negarmi la possibilità di replica! 

Il tuo commento:

_"Si capisco che ti viene difficile riuscire a capire che fare delle corna con le mani in una storia dove è esistito il tradimento possa sembrare inaccettabile, ecco perchè ho aperto il 3D, una volta mi era impensabile pensare ad una scena del genere, adesso non sfiora nè mia moglie nè a me, *i motivi manco sto più a spiegarli, sono un tantino incazzato e mi pare di parlare coi muri o con degli asini che sanno pensare soltanto al dolore, pensateci e godeteci pure se volete, questa è stata l'ultima volta in cui mi espongo per voi.*"

_
Un tantino incavolata sono pure io ... tanto per specificare. 
E non peserò le parole ... non m'importa una cippa, se qualcuno m'insulta!
Visto, che non hai neanche risposto alle domande che avevo posto ... 

Mi sembri un tantino "gasato" ultimamente. E ci sta. 
Lo capisco più che bene. L'attesa di un figlio voluto fa volare,
fa vedere le cose differentemente, fa sentire la vita di coppia più vicina che mai. 

Hai voluto trasmettere un messaggio, che si arriva a ridere su un tradimento vissuto. 
Che si arriva a distaccarsi e riconoscere il bello che vi è ora ... senza ombra. 

Il grande abbraccio che dai a Sbricciolata, perché dici che ha capito ... mi fa piacere.
Ma tu, non hai letto o percepito una cosa che ha scritto e che altri, poi, lo hanno espresso in parole!
Parole che non ti sono piaciute! 
Lei scrive: _Ce la si può fare, *quando ci sono le condizioni*.

_Che diavolo sta a significare secondo te? 
A che condizioni si allude, si parla, s'intende? 
Si tratta di un insieme di cose ... OK? ... 

Non sto a ripetere cose, che ho già scritto, nell'altro thread.
Ma asino e muro di gomma, te lo dici a te guardandoti allo specchio. 
Perché ho e abbiamo capito cosa hai voluto comunicare. 
Tu non hai capito invece noi! 
Spero che sia solo momentaneo, questa tua incapacità 
di percepire e calarti nei panni degli altri. 
E ciò significa tra altro ... di capire, che vi sono vari tipi di tradimenti! 
Che nulla centra con ciò che si ha sofferto! OK?
Ma che comportano un altra portata per la vita di coppia, per un dopo! 
Cavolo! Non ci vuole tanto per capire ciò! 

Rifletti solo su una cosa ... 
Tu hai riso ... e conosci tutta la verità ... 
Tua moglie ha fatto il gesto e ha riso ... credendo, che solo lei ha tradito ... 

A me questo, farebbe mettere in moto tutti i neuroni che ho, sinceramente!

Non avete riso su un punto di partenza che è uguale ... 
Avete ... ricostruito su basi differenti! 
Lei e tu, vi ponete in modo DISTINTO difronte a ciò che è accaduto. 
E qui mi fermo ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Stai calma, che tra te che non parli l'italiano e quell'altro che lo parla pure meno di te rischia di diventare il teatrino delle meraviglie.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

forse lo avevi spiegato, admin dei miei infradito , ma non ricordo il motivo per il quale le discussioni che hanno un po' di tempo vengano chiuse automaticamente.
volevo riprendere quello vecchio e mi tocca sprecare un altro tred per due cazzate....e io pago:singleeye:
volevo dire ad ultimo che è un incredibile , suscettibile permalosissimo.e sii ben contento se ti dicono che il tuo tradimento è all'acqua di rose , anche se nessuno può negarti tutta la sofferenza di questo mondo...ma oggettivamente ci sono casi e casi
un tradimento confessato è già sollevato in partenza dal peso dell'inganno, per dire.
a chiara che davvero non capisco questo suo astio e tono sul "buonismo da discount" ..solo perché  a lei sta bene  il cinismo da ipermercato di joei
fra parentesi vorrei far notare per l'ennesima volta che tanto disprezzare non è calibrato da proposte e argomenti interessanti giacché né joei né chiara aprono thread che ci possano allargare la mente.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

ehm il discorso iniziale era perché volevo scrivere sul vecchio tred "perché chiudete le discussioni"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne, tu parti da un presupposto: che ultimo, qui sul forum, voglia confrontarsi come fai tu o come fanno molti altri utenti.

il fatto è che ultimo scrive di voler confrontarsi, mentre alla prova dei fatti non lo fa

il confronto per lui significa scrivere qualcosa che lo riguarda e aspettare che tutti gli dicano bravo
se qualcuno gli risponde in maniera diversa da come si aspetta si incazza, scrive che non capisce perchè non ha vissuto la situazione e chiude il 3d: l'ha fato n alla n volte

ciononostante, c'è ancora qualcuno che gli va appresso con le spiegazioni, con i tentativi di rabbonirlo, con i complimenti per dargli il contentino: proprio come si fa coi bambini, o si faceva con Daniele.
francamente: questo tipo di interazione fra persone più che adulte io lo trovo quantomeno imbarazzante e abbastanza inutile, e lo esprimo pubblicamente anche con toni sopra le righe, come ho fatto ieri.

ma non è che accusando me di colpi bassi o di invidia o di chissà che altro la faccenda si sposti di una virgola.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2013)

Si Vabbè 
dai che palle


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo avevi spiegato, admin dei miei infradito , ma non ricordo il motivo per il quale le discussioni che hanno un po' di tempo vengano chiuse automaticamente.
> volevo riprendere quello vecchio e mi tocca sprecare un altro tred per due cazzate....e io pago:singleeye:
> volevo dire ad ultimo che è un incredibile , suscettibile permalosissimo.e sii ben contento se ti dicono che il tuo tradimento è all'acqua di rose , anche se nessuno può negarti tutta la sofferenza di questo mondo...ma oggettivamente ci sono casi e casi
> un tradimento confessato è già sollevato in partenza dal peso dell'inganno, per dire.
> ...



l'ho spiegato, minerva

si tolga pure la dicitura buonismo da oratorio, se non piace
io parlo solo di atteggiamento *sul forum*, è bene ribadirlo

l'atteggiamento da pacca sulla spalla e hai fatto benissimo, ma come siamo contenti per te fatto in questo modo è perfettamente sterile, nonché stucchevole se reiterato

poi a me fa specie che ci siano adulti di quasi cinquant'anni che su un forum cercano a tutti i costi l'approvazione degli astanti: e forse è proprio questo il motivo che io non apro 3d.

poi se ci fai caso non è che sono sempre qui a criticare, mi piace leggere e quotare la quantità di cose intelligenti che vengono scritte: ANCHE da ultimo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ho spiegato, minerva
> 
> si tolga pure la dicitura buonismo da oratorio, se non piace
> io parlo solo di atteggiamento *sul forum*, è bene ribadirlo
> ...


in fondo ti capisco molto bene perché spesso ho anch'io irritazione per alcuni atteggiamenti (come a mia volta irrito ...pure me stessa)
sia di ultimo (che fa , brega, le battute da solo....) che di joei e di chi definisce le sue stronzate galattiche il post dell'anno :singleeyenon ti ho rubinato ma ti ho pensato )
però alla fine conta quello che al forum le persone riescono a dare...e sinceramente fra te me e joei non credo che arriviamo all'empatia sincera degli scritti di ultimo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Luglio 2013)

che figo.... opcorn:


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

quello che non capisco è il perchè necessariamente si debbano criticare post gratuitamente: se un utente, o meglio ciò che dice un utenete non piace a priori, perchè risaputi e non apprezzati i suoi motivi nel farlo, perchè leggerlo, perchè criticarlo. 

nessuno ci obbliga a leggere tutto di tutti: basta saltare ed andare avanti.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

vero





Lui ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è il perchè necessariamente si debbano criticare post gratuitamente: se un utente, o meglio ciò che dice un utenete non piace a priori, perchè risaputi e non apprezzati i suoi motivi nel farlo, perchè leggerlo, perchè criticarlo.
> 
> nessuno ci obbliga a leggere tutto di tutti: basta saltare ed andare avanti.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero


Ma quale vero, SCiEMA. Se fossi d'accordo in pratica non dovresti scrivere più.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

caspiterina ...è vero:mrgreen:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale vero, SCiEMA. Se fossi d'accordo in pratica non dovresti scrivere più.


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai calma, che tra te che non parli l'italiano e quell'altro che lo parla pure meno di te rischia di diventare il teatrino delle meraviglie.


il non sapersi esprimere bene, non include il non capire! 
comunque ... ho detto quello che volevo dire,
è sta tutto lì, se vengo insultata, vorrei potermi difendere ... 
se ne ho voglia, se lo ritengo opportuno, se considero l'altro ecc. 
ma la decisione, sta a me! 
non mi faccio tappare da nessuno la bocca, tanto meno qui ... 

ok ... interpreto le tue parole come un consiglio,
per non fare una figura del cappero ... grazie.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che figo.... opcorn:


mi posso unire? opcorn:


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è il perchè necessariamente si debbano criticare post gratuitamente: se un utente, o meglio ciò che dice un utenete non piace a priori, perchè risaputi e non apprezzati i suoi motivi nel farlo, perchè leggerlo, perchè criticarlo.
> 
> nessuno ci obbliga a leggere tutto di tutti: basta saltare ed andare avanti.


Ciao Lui,

quello che stai riportando, è un'altra cosa ... 
non centra nulla, con ciò che ho scritto ... 
ho una simpatia per Ultimo, come anche per altri. 

e poi, scusa ... non critico gratuitamente.
ho riportato delle mie considerazioni. 
possono piacere o meno ... tutto qua. 

sienne


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ok ... *interpreto le tue parole come un consiglio,
> *per non fare una figura del cappero ... grazie.


tu pensi che lo sia? buon per te.

aggiungo per JB e la combriccola dei saccenti, che considerando questo un luogo di notevole amenità per contenuti ma soprattutto per il livello degli utenti, non capisco neanche il perchè, dopo un tot di tempo trascorso qui atto a capire l'essenza del forum,  non andiate via a cercare lidi più consoni ai vostri livelli intellettivi e culturali.


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> etc etc etc . tutto qua.
> 
> sienne



non mi rivolgevo a te ma ad altri, che hanno ben capito. 

vedrai, abbi fede.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> il non sapersi esprimere bene, non include il non capire!
> comunque ... ho detto quello che volevo dire,
> è sta tutto lì, se vengo insultata, vorrei potermi difendere ...
> se ne ho voglia, se lo ritengo opportuno, se considero l'altro ecc.
> ...


Ma non per fare brutta figura Sienne, perchè è realmente inutile discuterne.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu pensi che lo sia? buon per te.
> 
> aggiungo per JB e la combriccola dei saccenti, che considerando questo un luogo di notevole amenità per contenuti ma soprattutto per il livello degli utenti, non capisco neanche il perchè, dopo un tot di tempo trascorso qui atto a capire l'essenza del forum, non andiate via a cercare lidi più consoni ai vostri livelli intellettivi e culturali.


Ma io che c'entro? Per la cronaca, nello specifico del thread di ieri io manco ce l'avevo con Ultimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo ti capisco molto bene perché spesso ho anch'io irritazione per alcuni atteggiamenti (come a mia volta irrito ...pure me stessa)
> sia di ultimo (che fa , brega, le battute da solo....) che di joei e di *chi definisce le sue stronzate galattiche il post dell'anno* :singleeyenon ti ho rubinato ma ti ho pensato )
> però alla fine conta quello che al forum le persone riescono a dare...e sinceramente *fra te me e joei non credo che arriviamo all'empatia sincera degli scritti di ultimo*.



eh a volte mi lascio un pò andare anch'io  :mrgreen:
perché mi affascina questo mix di accostamenti, similitudini e parole espressivamente forti, joey o non joey

l'empatia degli scritti di ultimo: vero, non ci arriverò mai


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo ti capisco molto bene perché spesso ho anch'io irritazione per alcuni atteggiamenti (come a mia volta irrito ...pure me stessa)
> sia di ultimo (che fa , brega, le battute da solo....) che di joei e di chi definisce le sue stronzate galattiche il post dell'anno :singleeyenon ti ho rubinato ma ti ho pensato )
> però alla fine conta quello che al forum le persone riescono a dare...e sinceramente fra te me e joei non credo che arriviamo all'empatia sincera degli scritti di ultimo.


Minni a) io ho sempre ragione e b) l'empatia una sega.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quello che non capisco è il perchè necessariamente si debbano criticare post gratuitamente: se un utente, o meglio ciò che dice un utenete non piace a priori, perchè risaputi e non apprezzati i suoi motivi nel farlo, perchè leggerlo, perchè criticarlo.
> 
> nessuno ci obbliga a leggere tutto di tutti: basta saltare ed andare avanti.



gratuitamente?
guarda che il mio intervento di ieri aveva un motivo ben preciso
vai a rileggere, vai e poi, se vuoi, ne parliamo

perché a fare i cretinetti in anonimo e i lindi e pinti in pubblico prima o poi qualcuno che ti sgamma (si dice così?)lo trovi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> gratuitamente?
> guarda che il mio intervento di ieri aveva un motivo ben preciso
> vai a rileggere, vai e poi, se vuoi, ne parliamo
> 
> perché a fare i cretinetti in anonimo e i lindi e pinti in pubblico prima o poi qualcuno che ti* sgamma (si dice così?)*lo trovi


Con una emme sola.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con una emme sola.


txs


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> txs


...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Luglio 2013)

Avrei voluto scrivere qualcosa ad Ultimo di là, invece scriverò qualcos'altro per Ultimo di qua.

Se si scrive di sé e delle proprie debolezze in pubblico, non si sa mai quali e quanti rappresentanti del vario campionario di umanità potranno dire la loro, e ce ne saranno un po' per tutti i gusti, quindi bisogna proprio essere -un minimo corazzati- per evitare di farsi male...
Qui poi, se si scrive, si sa già il bestiario che andremo ad incontrare, con tutti gli svantaggi delle rogne storiche e degli ingenerosi giudizi reciproci...
Sembra quasi però che meno le critiche sono argomentate, più abbiano un'alta considerazione, e più i critici sono malevoli e grezzi, meno li si vogliano lasciar perdere.

Bisogna solo fare una selezione di stima e valore.


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

il tuo intervento, chiara, è sparito, se non fosse che alcuni ti hanno quotato e quindi è rimasta una traccia:

_"ma certo che dò corda a jb perchè ha ragione: il buonismo da oratorio elargito ai deficienti mentali non è che li aiuta, anzi perchè rubinare a cazzo approfittando dell'anonimato come fai tu e mostrarsi come il candido virgulto aprendo trhead come questo presuppone una tale deficienza mentale che preferisco mille volte la cattiveria

concludo: i bambini non vanno ignorati, vanno educati" 

_ecco l'ho riportato qui, per dovere di cronaca, diciamo: non mi sembra molto rispettoso.
 io non mi rivolgo così neanche al mio cane, potrebbe offendersi, figuriamoci ad una persona. 
è che spesso si insultano glia altri solo per partito preso, così per il piacere di farlo e, inoltre, c'è anche chi calca la mano facendosi scudo di cose dette da altri. 

Come fai a dire che il rubino te lo abbia dato lui e perchè offendere per aver esternato il proprio stato d'animo?

comunque, io sono in una fase di "fate che cazzo volete perchè a me non mi và di scassarmi i gabbasisi con minchiate tipo" (spero di aver reso l'idea) quindi, rimettendomi alla vostra clemenza, mi ritiro di buon ordine.


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

rabarbaro, come al solito non posso che apprezzare il tuo intervento e, per precisare, Ultimo voleva, parlando della sua storia, dire in sunto che "*volendo* nella vita si riesce a superare ogni problema e a finire per ridere su un evento negativo."


non vedo cosa ci sia di così comico.


bacio le mani.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il tuo intervento, chiara, è sparito, se non fosse che alcuni ti hanno quotato e quindi è rimasta una traccia:
> ecco l'ho riportato qui, per dovere di cronaca, diciamo: non mi sembra molto rispettoso.
> *io non mi rivolgo così neanche al mio cane, potrebbe offendersi, figuriamoci ad una persona. *
> *è che spesso si insultano glia altri solo per partito preso, così per il piacere di farlo e, inoltre, c'è anche chi calca la mano facendosi scudo di cose dette da altri.*
> ...


il fatto che il mio post sia sparito (e facciamolo sparire del tutto) è un esempio di come funzioni il meccanismo del forum, ed è un bene

ti invito a riflettere a lungo su quello che ho evidenziato in nero, e sulla tua esternazione sul fatto che solo fra siciliani ci si capisce su certe cose: sul se e quanto tu sia influenzato dal fatto che sia ultimo a ricevere questo trattamento e non pinco pallino 
sul rosso: certo, io e jb siamo in combutta in questa faccenda.

ciao


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Minerva,

scusa la domanda, ma tu, dove vedi empatia negli scritti di Ultimo?

sensibilità si, ha sensibilità certo ... e molta pure.
ma empatia? ... è un'altra cosa ... 
e negli ultimi tempi, meno che mai ... 

le incomprensioni, proprio su questo si basano ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Boh. Qua ci sta Sienne che s'incazza con Ultimo per un motivo, giusto o sbagliato non sta a me dirlo, e mi tirate dentro pure a me non si sa per quale motivo. Allora, per quanto mi riguarda le cose stanno così: qua CHIUNQUE può scrivere quello che vuole, prendendosi però quanto arriva di rimando. Se non sei in grado/non ce la fai a far fronte alle critiche, GIUSTE o MENO che possano essere, e cerchi solo virtuali pacche sulle spalle e complimenti, allora per quanto MI RIGUARDA (cioè PER ME) stai dalla parte sbagliata dello steccato. Per me, eh. Non parlo specificatamente di Ultimo ma in generale, se serve davvero che io stia qui a specificarlo.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Qua ci sta Sienne che s'incazza con Ultimo per un motivo, giusto o sbagliato non sta a me dirlo, e mi tirate dentro pure a me non si sa per quale motivo. Allora, per quanto mi riguarda le cose stanno così: qua CHIUNQUE può scrivere quello che vuole, prendendosi però quanto arriva di rimando. Se non sei in grado/non ce la fai a far fronte alle critiche, GIUSTE o MENO che possano essere, e cerchi solo virtuali pacche sulle spalle e complimenti, allora per quanto MI RIGUARDA (cioè PER ME) stai dalla parte sbagliata dello steccato. Per me, eh. Non parlo specificatamente di Ultimo ma in generale, se serve davvero che io stia qui a specificarlo.


verde mio


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il fatto che il mio post sia sparito (e facciamolo sparire del tutto) è un esempio di come funzioni il meccanismo del forum, ed è un bene
> 
> ti invito a riflettere a lungo su quello che ho evidenziato in nero, e sulla tua esternazione sul fatto che solo fra siciliani ci si capisce su certe cose: sul se e quanto tu sia influenzato dal fatto che sia ultimo a ricevere questo trattamento e non pinco pallino
> sul rosso: certo, io e jb siamo in combutta in questa faccenda.
> ...


aggiungo una nota, l'ultima, per risponderti, ma non mi va di continuare a polemizzare: perchè vuoi far sparire il tuo post? e quanto a lungo devo riflettere sulla parte evidenziata in nero? fra siciliani, ci sono estrenazioni e segnali che interpretiamo noi a nostro modo, alcune parole alcuni gesti (le corna) così come è per i piemontesi o i marchigiani. Avrei detta la mia anche per altri, tranne per jb, lui non accetterebbe mai una mia arringa.

passo e chiudo.


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Qua ci sta Sienne che s'incazza ............................ parte sbagliata dello steccato. Per me, eh. Non parlo specificatamente di Ultimo ma in generale, se serve davvero che io stia qui a specificarlo.


è verissimo: ma perchè insultare. si può dire di tutto a tutti senza la necessità di dirgli demente, incapace o tanti altri termini che tu conosci ed usi spesso. ma, in questo caso, non si parla di te, ne tantomeno voglio fare un processo a chiara che ha espresso la propria opinione seppure con termini accesi, diciamo così. 
noto però che è uso sovente.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo ti capisco molto bene perché spesso ho anch'io irritazione per alcuni atteggiamenti (come a mia volta irrito ...pure me stessa)
> sia di ultimo (che fa , brega, le battute da solo....) che di joei e di chi definisce le sue stronzate galattiche il post dell'anno :singleeyenon ti ho rubinato ma ti ho pensato )
> però *alla fine conta quello che al forum le persone riescono a dare*...e sinceramente fra te me e joei non credo che arriviamo all'empatia sincera degli scritti di ultimo.


Come si fa ad apprezzare le cose positive che gli altri possono dare se ci si sente sempre superiori a tutto e a tutti? Ci sono persone che non solo hanno l'empatia di un soprammobile, ma hanno un gran bisogno di sentirsi sempre un gradino più su. Da qui il bisogno di svalutare a prescindere. E' un modo, a mio avviso, per mantenere una posizione di forza. Io però alla fine sono convinta che chi ha bisogno di sentirsi ben saldo e sicuro lo fa perché sa a priori di non poter reggere gli scossoni. Ma questo è il mio punto di vista, posso pure sbagliarmi.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *è verissimo: ma perchè insultare.* si può dire di tutto a tutti senza la necessità di dirgli demente, incapace o tanti altri termini che tu conosci ed usi spesso. ma, in questo caso, non si parla di te, ne tantomeno voglio fare un processo a chiara che ha espresso la propria opinione seppure con termini accesi, diciamo così.
> noto però che è uso sovente.


In certi casi perchè taglio corto. Altre volte perchè mi sfianco, invece. Dipende.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Avrei voluto scrivere qualcosa ad Ultimo di là, invece scriverò qualcos'altro per Ultimo di qua.
> 
> Se si scrive di sé e delle proprie debolezze in pubblico, non si sa mai quali e quanti rappresentanti del vario campionario di umanità potranno dire la loro, e ce ne saranno un po' per tutti i gusti, quindi bisogna proprio essere -un minimo corazzati- per evitare di farsi male...
> Qui poi, se si scrive, si sa già il bestiario che andremo ad incontrare, con tutti gli svantaggi delle rogne storiche e degli ingenerosi giudizi reciproci...
> ...


Non posso che essere d'accordo con te, dalla prima lettera all'ultima.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo avevi spiegato, admin dei miei infradito , ma non ricordo il motivo per il quale le discussioni che hanno un po' di tempo vengano chiuse automaticamente.
> volevo riprendere quello vecchio e mi tocca sprecare un altro tred per due cazzate....e io pago:singleeye:
> volevo dire ad ultimo che è un incredibile , suscettibile permalosissimo.e sii ben contento se ti dicono che il tuo tradimento è all'acqua di rose , anche se nessuno può negarti tutta la sofferenza di questo mondo...ma oggettivamente ci sono casi e casi
> un tradimento confessato è già sollevato in partenza dal peso dell'inganno, per dire.
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> ehm il discorso iniziale era perché volevo scrivere sul vecchio tred "perché chiudete le discussioni"


Se a una discussione non viene più risposta, dopo un paio di mesi si chiude e così si evita l'esumazione di discorsi dei quali nessuno si ricorda, se non (forse) l'autore.

A volte capita che qualcuno chiude perché non vuole più trattare l'argomento, e a volte lo fa anche per dispetto. Ma in fondo che problema c'è? Si apre una discussione nuova con link alla vecchia è la cosa è fatta


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Qua ci sta Sienne che s'incazza con Ultimo per un motivo, giusto o sbagliato non sta a me dirlo, e mi tirate dentro pure a me non si sa per quale motivo. Allora, per quanto mi riguarda le cose stanno così: qua CHIUNQUE può scrivere quello che vuole, prendendosi però quanto arriva di rimando. Se non sei in grado/non ce la fai a far fronte alle critiche, GIUSTE o MENO che possano essere, e cerchi solo virtuali pacche sulle spalle e complimenti, allora per quanto MI RIGUARDA (cioè PER ME) stai dalla parte sbagliata dello steccato. Per me, eh. Non parlo specificatamente di Ultimo ma in generale, se serve davvero che io stia qui a specificarlo.


Tutto vero. Benvengano le critiche, soprattutto quelle scomode, anche quelle ingiuste. Il dileggio fine a se stesso invece non lo tollero, mi da un fastidio quasi fisico, come le scritte sui muri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sienne, tu parti da un presupposto: che ultimo, qui sul forum, voglia confrontarsi come fai tu o come fanno molti altri utenti.
> 
> il fatto è che ultimo scrive di voler confrontarsi, mentre alla prova dei fatti non lo fa
> 
> ...


Questi sono le basi di successo nella psicologia e in particolar modo, nell'ipnosi. Si racconta cosa vuol sentire l'altro, perché così facendo non fa resistenza e si riesce piazzare bene la cura 

Però ovviamente non dobbiamo per forza giocare al "Piccolo Psicologo" e nella norma invece ci dedichiamo al gioco de "Il Piccolo Imperatore", motivo per il quale escono tutti allo scoperto e dicono la verità come è vissuta da loro stessi. Non è obbligatoriamente quel che vogliamo sentire noi, ma è diretto.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio


altro rosso...oggi è la mia giornata :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Benvengano le critiche, soprattutto quelle scomode, anche quelle ingiuste. Il dileggio fine a se stesso invece non lo tollero, mi da un fastidio quasi fisico, come le scritte sui muri.


Uffa, ora mi devo studiare anche le critiche false


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> altro rosso...oggi è la mia giornata :mrgreen:


se vuoi te ne do uno anch'io :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> se vuoi te ne do uno anch'io :rotfl:


se proprio ci tieni :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> altro rosso...oggi è la mia giornata :mrgreen:


1-1 palla al centro:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1-1 palla al centro:mrgreen:




occhio che mo ti rubinano:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> occhio che mo ti rubinano:mrgreen:


me ne farò one reason. Io poi per le pietre dure ho una passione... potrei avere un'ametista?


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me ne farò one reason. Io poi per le pietre dure ho una passione... potrei avere un'ametista?


io vorrei un occhio di tigre


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io vorrei un occhio di tigre


bellissima. Io adoro anche gli opali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se proprio ci tieni :mrgreen:


no, ma era una proposta come qualunque altra


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bellissima. Io adoro anche gli opali.



molto belli!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questi sono le basi di successo nella psicologia e in particolar modo, nell'ipnosi. Si racconta cosa vuol sentire l'altro, perché così facendo non fa resistenza e si riesce piazzare bene la cura
> 
> Però ovviamente non dobbiamo per forza giocare al "Piccolo Psicologo" e nella norma invece ci dedichiamo al gioco de "Il Piccolo Imperatore", motivo per il quale escono tutti allo scoperto e dicono la verità come è vissuta da loro stessi. Non è obbligatoriamente quel che vogliamo sentire noi, ma è diretto.


ottimo...
ti stimo


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no, ma era una proposta come qualunque altra


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io vorrei un occhio di tigre


l'importante che non te ne ragalino uno nero.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> l'importante che non te ne ragalino uno nero.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto vero. Benvengano le critiche, soprattutto quelle scomode, anche quelle ingiuste. Il dileggio fine a se stesso invece non lo tollero, mi da un fastidio quasi fisico, come le scritte sui muri.


Ma tu hai cinquant'anni o quasi. Capito? Cinquanta. Ultimo, per dire, quasi altrettanti. Cioè qua l'età media è alta, cazzo santo, epperò stiamo all'asilo mariuccia dove se poco poco dici ad uno "a" ti dicono che sei brutto e cattivo. Il dileggio, come in tutto, ci sta. Ed ha pure senso, spesso. Non è che nasce dal nulla. Se scrivo a nonno stronzo che è nonno E stronzo, merda, c'è un perchè.  Minni ne fa un uso abbondante del dileggio, non so se hai notato, a modo suo. A me quello che REALMENTE da fastidio, invece, è l'accondiscendenza forzata. Fastidissimo.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> scusa la domanda, ma tu, dove vedi empatia negli scritti di Ultimo?
> 
> ...


personalmente ho imparato a tirare le somme in un giudizio globale e con ultimo in particolare.
dovrei litigarci un paio di volte al giorno per come è fatto , le sue incongruenze e ,a volte ,atteggiamenti infantili...
ma è una persona che mette tanto di suo qui e lo rispetto.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se a una discussione non viene più risposta, dopo un paio di mesi si chiude e così si evita l'esumazione di discorsi dei quali nessuno si ricorda, se non (forse) l'autore.
> 
> A volte capita che qualcuno chiude perché non vuole più trattare l'argomento, e a volte lo fa anche per dispetto. *Ma in fondo che problema c'è?* Si apre una discussione nuova con link alla vecchia è la cosa è fatta


nessuno , volevo solo rompere un po' le balle


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai cinquant'anni o quasi. Capito? Cinquanta. Ultimo, per dire, quasi altrettanti. Cioè qua l'età media è alta, cazzo santo, epperò stiamo all'asilo mariuccia dove se poco poco dici ad uno "a" ti dicono che sei brutto e cattivo. Il dileggio, come in tutto, ci sta. Ed ha pure senso, spesso. Non è che nasce dal nulla. Se scrivo a nonno stronzo che è nonno E stronzo, merda, c'è un perchè. Minni ne fa un uso abbondante del dileggio, non so se hai notato, a modo suo. A me quello che REALMENTE da fastidio, invece, è l'accondiscendenza forzata. Fastidissimo.


Guarda che difficilmente mi dimentico quanti anni ho.
Il dileggio non ha senso, mai. E' solo dimostrazione di frustrazione.
Se uno mi mostra il culo per dileggio, lui pensa di farmi vedere il culo, invece mi mostra un uomo che, nonostante i pollici opponibili, non ha fatto molti progressi e non riesce a fare altro che mostrarmi il culo.
E non ho MAI letto dileggio nei post di Minerva.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che difficilmente mi dimentico quanti anni ho.
> Il dileggio non ha senso, mai. E' solo dimostrazione di frustrazione.
> Se uno mi mostra il culo per dileggio, lui pensa di farmi vedere il culo, invece mi mostra un uomo che, nonostante i pollici opponibili, non ha fatto molti progressi e non riesce a fare altro che mostrarmi il culo.
> *E non ho MAI letto dileggio nei post di Minerva*.


Boom. 

Per il resto: macchè culo, dai. Buonanotte. <<< non è dileggio.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che difficilmente mi dimentico quanti anni ho.
> Il dileggio non ha senso, mai. E' solo dimostrazione di frustrazione.
> Se uno mi mostra il culo per dileggio, lui pensa di farmi vedere il culo, invece mi mostra un uomo che, nonostante i pollici opponibili, non ha fatto molti progressi e non riesce a fare altro che mostrarmi il culo.
> *E non ho MAI letto dileggio nei post di Minerva.*


:fischio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :fischio:


dileggi Min? prova un po'? A me pare che tu al massimo pigli un po' per il culo, dammi dimostrazione.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che difficilmente mi dimentico quanti anni ho.
> Il dileggio non ha senso, mai. E' solo dimostrazione di frustrazione.
> Se uno mi mostra il culo per dileggio, lui pensa di farmi vedere il culo, invece mi mostra un uomo che, nonostante i pollici opponibili, non ha fatto molti progressi e non riesce a fare altro che mostrarmi il culo.
> *E non ho MAI letto dileggio nei post di Minerva*.


Nemmeno io. Le riconosco, anzi, la capacità di mettere un muro, a un certo punto, davanti a certi eccessi o provocazioni. Capacità che io non ho mai avuto e che le invidio. Poi nessuno qui dentro è un santo eh. Ma che si pretenda che uno incassi gli insulti o i toni sprezzanti col sorriso è davvero irreale dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dileggi Min? prova un po'? *A me pare che tu al massimo pigli un po' per il culo*, dammi dimostrazione.


Che sarebbe poi la differenza tipo tra colpe e responsabilità di Brunettiana memoria. Che figata. Gente adulta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sarebbe poi la differenza tipo tra colpe e responsabilità di Brunettiana memoria. Che figata. Gente adulta.


Il dileggio è un pochino diverso dalla presa per il culo, patatone, che ha un'accezione familiare e bonaria.
Mentre dileggio compare nella definizione di reati: dileggio delle istituzioni, dileggio della religione.
Il dileggio sottende il disprezzo, cara la mia tracina.
Invece vedi, adesso io ti sto pigliando per il culo ma non ti disprezzo affatto, tanto è vero che ti sto motivando.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il dileggio è un pochino diverso dalla presa per il culo, patatone, che ha un'accezione familiare e bonaria.
> Mentre dileggio compare nella definizione di reati: dileggio delle istituzioni, dileggio della religione.
> Il dileggio sottende il disprezzo, cara la mia tracina.
> Invece vedi, adesso io ti sto pigliando per il culo ma non ti disprezzo affatto, tanto è vero che ti sto motivando.


Boh. Non so bene come risponderti senza offenderti. Forse è meglio far finta che tu non abbia scritto nulla, Lasagnina. La presa per il culo è boinaria, il dileggio no. Lo dice pure la legge. Perchè giustamente, sulla legge, dovevano scriverci "reato di presa per il culo". Senti, davvero, vai a fare in culo, dai. Subito.


----------



## viola di mare (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> altro rosso...oggi è la mia giornata :mrgreen:


il verde è mio!!! :bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il verde è mio!!! :bacissimo:



:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :inlove:


 epciù picià...meno male che qualcuno abbassa l'età media di questa banda di vegliardi


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Luglio 2013)

Qual'è il 3d?

grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Non so bene come risponderti senza offenderti. Forse è meglio far finta che tu non abbia scritto nulla, Lasagnina. La presa per il culo è boinaria, il dileggio no. Lo dice pure la legge. Perchè giustamente, sulla legge, dovevano scriverci "reato di presa per il culo". *Senti, davvero, vai a fare in culo, dai*. Subito.


Ok, ma tu prova a prendere una penna tra pollice e indice


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> epciù picià...meno male che qualcuno abbassa l'età media di questa banda di vegliardi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

bella zietta lei

:wide-grin:


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

:calcio:





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> bella zietta lei
> 
> :wide-grin:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:








:angelo:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Non mi sta proprio bene, caro Ultimo, essere insultata
> e poi negarmi la possibilità di replica!
> 
> 
> sienne


Tu sei intelligente e bene educata e rispettosa. Se esageri, è solo in ottimismo. Ho detto tutto? Ho detto tutto.:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che sarebbe poi la differenza tipo tra colpe e responsabilità di Brunettiana memoria. Che figata. Gente adulta.


Non ho capito granché della discussione perché riferita a quella di Ultimo che ho visto chiusa, ho letto l'inizio (avevo capito che la consumazione del tradimento fosse stata solo manuale  ) e poi l'ho lasciata. Ho letto qui perché aperto da Sienne.  Però se non mi tiri in ballo fuori luogo preferisco. Non c'entra nulla ma (giusto per sfrugugliare :mexican come del resto non c'entra nulla la tua citazione della mia convinzione, confermo che c'è differenza e non piccola tra responsabilità (ad esempio non notare un allontanamento del compagno) e colpe (tradirlo). In effetti c'è differenza anche tra dileggiare, cioè insultare per fare male, e il prendere per il culo che può anche essere uno scherzo amichevole a cui si può rispondere con uguale leggerezza. Tu quasi mai dileggi, quasi sempre prendi per il culo (anche in modo pesante) e per questo mi fai spesso ridere. Però hai ragione: un adulto risponde per le rime e la molla lì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Guarda che difficilmente mi dimentico quanti anni ho.
> Il dileggio non ha senso, mai. *E' solo dimostrazione di frustrazione.*
> Se uno mi mostra il culo per dileggio, lui pensa di farmi vedere il culo, invece mi mostra un uomo che, nonostante i pollici opponibili, non ha fatto molti progressi e non riesce a fare altro che mostrarmi il culo.
> E non ho MAI letto dileggio nei post di Minerva.



ti smentisco subito
ovviamente posso farlo solo virtualmente, e tu puoi non crederci, ma tant'è.

il problema stava nell'offesa, nel dileggio, nell'insulto del mio post?
buono, gli utenti non hanno gradito e il post è sparito


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito granché della discussione perché riferita a quella di Ultimo che ho visto chiusa, ho letto l'inizio (avevo capito che la consumazione del tradimento fosse stata solo manuale  ) e poi l'ho lasciata. Ho letto qui perché aperto da Sienne.  Però se non mi tiri in ballo fuori luogo preferisco. Non c'entra nulla ma (giusto per sfrugugliare :mexican come del resto non c'entra nulla la tua citazione della mia convinzione, confermo che c'è differenza e non piccola tra responsabilità (ad esempio non notare un allontanamento del compagno) e colpe (tradirlo). In effetti c'è differenza anche tra dileggiare, cioè insultare per fare male, e il prendere per il culo che può anche essere uno scherzo amichevole a cui si può rispondere con uguale leggerezza. Tu quasi mai dileggi, quasi sempre prendi per il culo (anche in modo pesante) e per questo mi fai spesso ridere. Però hai ragione: un adulto risponde per le rime e la molla lì.



anch'io all'inizio avevo capito che lei aveva fatto una sega all'amante
ma si può?:singleeye:


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Qual'è il 3d?
> 
> grazie



http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19266-mia-moglie-mi-ha-fatto-le-corna

prego
amoruccio bello:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io all'inizio avevo capito che lei aveva fatto una sega all'amante
> ma si può?:singleeye:


O cavolo! Adesso KB s'innamora pure di me :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ?!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io all'inizio avevo capito che lei aveva fatto una sega all'amante
> ma si può?:singleeye:



Anch'io!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, ma tu prova a prendere una penna tra pollice e indice


Poveri noi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O cavolo! Adesso KB s'innamora pure di me :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ?!



Chi è KB?


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O cavolo! Adesso KB s'innamora pure di me :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: ?!





quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io!



e perchè non avete chiesto?
io non mi sono osata:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti smentisco subito
> ovviamente posso farlo solo virtualmente, e tu puoi non crederci, ma tant'è.
> 
> il problema stava nell'offesa, nel dileggio, nell'insulto del mio post?
> buono, gli utenti non hanno gradito e il post è sparito



Quale post? Mi fai il riassunto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè non avete chiesto?
> io non mi sono osata:rotfl:


Nemmeno io! Son timida!


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Chi è KB?



quello povero
sopra:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io all'inizio avevo capito che lei aveva fatto una sega all'amante
> ma si può?:singleeye:


anatema:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e perchè non avete chiesto?
> io non mi sono osata:rotfl:


La k sulla tastiera è vicina alla j. Ho sbagliato di un posto: intendevo jb :carneval:


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Nemmeno io! Son timida!



infatti
non sapevo come chiedere con belle parole mie:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io!


Siamo in tre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito granché della discussione perché riferita a quella di Ultimo che ho visto chiusa, ho letto l'inizio (avevo capito che la consumazione del tradimento fosse stata solo manuale  ) e poi l'ho lasciata. Ho letto qui perché aperto da Sienne. Però se non mi tiri in ballo fuori luogo preferisco. Non c'entra nulla ma (giusto per sfrugugliare :mexican come del resto non c'entra nulla la tua citazione della mia convinzione, confermo che c'è differenza e non piccola tra responsabilità (ad esempio non notare un allontanamento del compagno) e colpe (tradirlo). In effetti c'è differenza anche tra dileggiare, cioè insultare per fare male, e il prendere per il culo che può anche essere uno scherzo amichevole a cui si può rispondere con uguale leggerezza. Tu quasi mai dileggi, quasi sempre prendi per il culo (anche in modo pesante) e per questo mi fai spesso ridere. Però hai ragione: un adulto risponde per le rime e la molla lì.


Vabbè, dai. Non ce la faccio a discutere sui termini, che se arriviamo davvero a discutere se è meglio dileggiare o prendere per il culo stiamo veramente, ma veramente alla frutta. Comunque.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/19266-mia-moglie-mi-ha-fatto-le-corna
> 
> prego
> amoruccio bello:inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ma grazie amore :inlove:
meno male che ci sei tu

un bacetto :bacissimo:


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma grazie amore :inlove:
> meno male che ci sei tu
> 
> un bacetto :bacissimo:



ma come mai  vai in giro nudo?

di già?


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai. Non ce la faccio a discutere sui termini, che se arriviamo davvero a discutere se è meglio dileggiare o prendere per il culo stiamo veramente, ma veramente alla frutta. Comunque.


se tu non fossi un grezzone quale sei sapresti usare meglio la nostra meravigliosa lingua ottenendo grandi risultati
tipo, accostando un avverbio "neutrale" ad un aggettivo "crudo"

es.: piuttosto allucinante
oppure: alquanto indegno

etc. etc.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai  vai in giro nudo?
> 
> di già?


sai mi rinfresco qua in pianura padana è abbastanza soffocante il discorso


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se tu non fossi un grezzone quale sei sapresti usare meglio la nostra meravigliosa lingua ottenendo grandi risultati
> tipo, accostando un avverbio "neutrale" ad un aggettivo "crudo"
> 
> es.: piuttosto allucinante
> ...


Facciamo un figlio insieme?


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Facciamo un figlio insieme?



mi aspettavo un grazie!
vabbè
...prego


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> sai mi rinfresco qua in pianura padana è abbastanza soffocante il discorso



quando hai finito di leggere mi diresti cortesemente cosa avevi capito?
senza impegnarti troppo!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi aspettavo un grazie!
> vabbè
> ...prego


Ma prego nel senso di accomodati? Aspè, prendo il primo treno. Cioè no, il primo pullman. Cioè no. Vabbè vengo in risciò.


----------



## UltimoSangre (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> quando hai finito di leggere mi diresti cortesemente cosa avevi capito?
> senza impegnarti troppo!


Ok amore non so quanto ci metterò, sono troppo impegnato a pensarti :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok* amore* non so quanto ci metterò, sono troppo impegnato a pensarti :inlove:


GRRR.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma prego nel senso di accomodati? Aspè, prendo il primo treno. Cioè no, il primo pullman. Cioè no. Vabbè vengo in risciò.



prego era in risposta la tuo mancato grazie

comunque, che strani mezzi di trasporto usi!
vieni dallo yemen per caso?


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok amore non so quanto ci metterò, sono troppo impegnato a pensarti :inlove:



ma basta il primo post
 ero curiosa di sapere se anche tu hai capito come noi 3, del fare le corna con le mani


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> prego era in risposta la tuo mancato grazie
> 
> comunque, che strani mezzi di trasporto usi!
> vieni dallo yemen per caso?


Me lo affitta Daniele dalla Cina con un paio di cinesi da cambiare durante il viaggio.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me lo affitta Daniele dalla Cina con un paio di cinesi da cambiare durante il viaggio.



ecco, questo tuo lato politicamente scorretto cozza con tutte le cazzate che hai detto sullo yemen e dubai

invece con le cazzate che dico io non cozza affatto:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Anch'io!


Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, questo tuo lato politicamente scorretto cozza con tutte le cazzate che hai detto sullo yemen e dubai
> 
> invece con le cazzate che dico io non cozza affatto:mrgreen:


Vorresti dire che tu sei una politicamente scorretta di natura? E' il tuo lato servaggio?


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che tu sei una politicamente scorretta di natura? E' il tuo lato servaggio?



no, piuttosto che vedo la realtà, che è fatta di diversità, mica siamo tutti uguali

mi sembra che il politicamente corretto sia un appiattimento fittizio, in nome del salviamo le apparenze


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, piuttosto che vedo la realtà, che è fatta di diversità, mica siamo tutti uguali
> 
> mi sembra che il politicamente corretto sia un appiattimento fittizio, in nome del salviamo le apparenze


Bella panterona mia.


----------



## free (30 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella panterona mia.



...che guarda caso è rosa, mica nera

basta la smetto


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...che guarda caso è rosa, mica nera
> 
> basta la smetto


AIUTO.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

il post iniziale tra poco scomparirà, non importa. 

se mi baso esclusivamente sul contenuto, so dove ho esagerato. 
è stato voluto. con un chiaro intento. l'ho detto. 

le offese, mah, uno sfogo ... tanto per ... 
da entrambe le parti ... 

Chiara ha ragione, così non è affatto cercare uno scambio ... 
Minerva ha ragione, lui da molto di se ... ma cosa ultimamente?
Fantastica ha ragione, nel mio intento, vi è un messaggio ben preciso.
È raro, che faccia qualcosa tanto per ... 

Lo chiamo per nome allora: "ipocrisia" (nel suo caso, credo, molto inconsapevole).
Per fargli notare ciò, ho punto soprattutto sul fatto di come lui ha gestito la sua storia per superare. 
Va benissimo, figuriamoci. Ognuno è liberissimo di trovare la porta per poter digerire. 
Ma ignorando ciò ... nelle sue sintesi, nel suo voler comunicare una via ... 
vi è una falsificazione ecc. ecc. il resto non lo spiego ... si spiega da se. 

forse è soltanto molto "incinto" ... è anche questo va benissimo. 
se è così, riderà ... se ha umore su se stesso ... 
se no, che ci pensi sopra ... perché è un peccato ... per vari motivi. 

a me piace tanto quando qualcuno, anche fortemente, mi tira per le orecchie ...
se no, a cosa ci stiamo a fare qui? solo a broccolare? a scherzare? ... 
ci vuole certo, ma non solo ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il post iniziale tra poco scomparirà, non importa.
> 
> ...


Perché farlo scomparire? 
Hai scritto un tuo pensiero, qualcosa di cui sei convinta. Proprio perché è stata una discussione motivata dovrebbe restare.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché farlo scomparire?
> Hai scritto un tuo pensiero, qualcosa di cui sei convinta. Proprio perché è stata una discussione motivata dovrebbe restare.



Ciao Chiara,

non scompaiano i post, dopo una raccolta di disapprovazione?

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui,
> 
> quello che stai riportando, è un'altra cosa ...
> non centra nulla, con ciò che ho scritto ...
> ...


Non credo che lui si riferisse. Specificatamente a te ma a chi si accoda al tuo post x esprimere concetti già espressi nel precedente 3D...entrando nel merito ritengo che in un forum sia lecito scrivere ciò che si sente a meno che non mi scandalizzerei delle critiche ne mi esaltare x eventuali approvazioni... Buongiorno


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Chiara,
> 
> non scompaiano i post, dopo una raccolta di disapprovazione?
> 
> sienne


Approvato. Caso mai funzionasse la somma algebrica, contribuisco a non farlo sparire.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approvato. Caso mai funzionasse la somma algebrica, contribuisco a non farlo sparire.


non penso sparisca se non chiesto esplicitamente.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Approvato. Caso mai funzionasse la somma algebrica, contribuisco a non farlo sparire.


pensa te come siamo ridotti.
a parte che devo ancora sapere perché sparì il mio povero treddino sul suicidio assistito di lucio magri sbatti che si possa avere questa insana facoltà non mi piace.
come tutto il resto del sistema....l'ho già detto?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo che lui si riferisse. Specificatamente a te ma a chi si accoda al tuo post x esprimere concetti già espressi nel precedente 3D...entrando nel merito ritengo che in un forum sia lecito scrivere ciò che si sente a meno che non mi scandalizzerei delle critiche ne mi esaltare x eventuali approvazioni... Buongiorno



Esatto, tutto espresso nell'altro 3D. Al solito si rimarca su domande già espresse e su risposte date. Non ha senso.
Come non ha senso a parere mio le affermazioni che mi sono state fatte, quali? ne elenco alcune, arrogarsi il diritto di scrivere quali tradimenti siano all'acqua di rosa oppure no. ( Una cosa però voglio chiarire, ritengo giusto che ognuno di noi "credi" che il tradimento vissuto sia per un motivo o per un altro molto grave)-( e anche quando scrivete che non è vero state mentendo a voi e a noi, altrimenti non sareste qua a esternarvi e a farci/farmi partecipe) 

Ora se dobbiamo seguire la filosofia adottata dove ci si esprime "sbagliando" e scrivendo che esistono tradimenti e tradimenti, "tutto vero"; arrivo io e dico: nel momento in cui decidete di dare un certo tipo di gravità a un tradimento e prendere questo come spunto per aprire o far credere ad una conquista non tanto combattuta,( mi riferisco a mia moglie e alle sua corna fatte con la mano per scherzare) cominciate a pensare anche che nella vita c'è ben altro che il tradimento, c'è ben altro di molto più grave, e non voglio elencare o scrivere di malattie di fame nel mondo di bambini che muoiono di fame mentre noi ci ingozziamo a sazietà! di madri straziate che si distruggono l'anima per la perdita di un figlio che beve del fango al posto dell'acqua. Ecco la prossima volta quando qualcuno vuole farvi semplicemente partecipe di una sua conquista, non cominciate a farneticare e puntare il dito scrivendo.. ah.. ma nel tuo caso.....
Ma che caso e caso!!!! che ne sapete voi di quanta gravità abbiamo dato io e mia moglie al tradimento? che ne sapete voi di quanto male sia stato io per aver tradito? che ne sapete voi dei perchè del mio tradimento? 

Voi dovete smetterla di menarvela! se usate questo tipo di parametro per rispondermi, perchè nel momento in cui lo usate nei miei confronti, vi scrivo che per me non esiste peggiore situazione di tradimento del quale sono stato partecipe, le dinamiche e quello che ci sta dietro mia moglie e dietro me, stanno dentro mia moglie e dentro me! E quando scrivo ciò il discorso è chiuso! e lo dovete accettare! a conferma di questo c'è la mia partecipazione sempre pronta a farvi partecipe anche di una scena dove mia moglie mi ha fatto le corna con le mani, scherzando e giocando! perchè so con esattezza che per una persona tradita ciò è INAMMISSIBILE!!! mentre invece col tempo e come scrive giustamente Sbriciolata, ci devono essere le condizioni,( la condizione non è stato il mio tradimento, nè pensai a ciò quando mi fece con le mani le corna, non pensai a nulla! se non a quello di avvicinarmi a lei e baciarla, e non per le corna che mi hanno portato dei pensieri, ma come finale allo scherzo visto che stavo per andarmene a lavorare) 

Il problema sta in voi, avete in testa soltanto una cosa, il tradimento. Uscitene fuori, fatelo per voi stessi, è l'augurio sincero che vi faccio. 

Scritto questo ci saranno sicuramente dei commenti, e chiaramente i soliti noti fuorvieranno il tutto nella maniera in cui vogliono.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2013)

Sono andata a leggere la discussione da cui è nata questa. Per me è incomprensibile la reazione di Ultimo. 1) La questione corna credo che non sia comprensibile in tutta Italia e credo che l'equivoco in cui siamo cadute in tre o quattro dipenda da questo. Io non ho mai fatto le corna per dare del cornuto a nessuno perché non è nel mio repertorio comunicativo e lo troverei molto volgare e offensivo, anche se fatte all'arbitro :carneval:. Per cui credo che, come me e più di me, anche Sienne non abbia potuto cogliere le implicazioni di quel gesto e del riderci su. Per me le corna hanno solo un significato scaramantico molto scherzoso e ironico e mai le assocerei a un tradimento subito. 2)La questione "acqua di rose". Ha ragione Ultimo a dire che non si può misurare il dolore perché, basta vedere Daniele, gli effetti di un tradimento non sono prevedibili. Il fatto che una persona possa reagire in modo drammatico a un tradimento episodico non cambia il fatto che se il dolore non è paragonabile, tanto meno è paragonabile il percorso di superamento e non può Ultimo sbertucciare chi non riesce a superare quello che lui si vanta di aver superato. Il rispetto vale per la prima reazione come per l'ultima. Oggettivamente ci sono differenze di tradimento e tra un bacetto dato al compagno di banco all'insaputa del fidanzatino e tradimenti di anni, magari fatti sotto gli occhi, c'è un abisso.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, tutto espresso nell'altro 3D. Al solito si rimarca su domande già espresse e su risposte date. Non ha senso.
> Come non ha senso a parere mio le affermazioni che mi sono state fatte, quali? ne elenco alcune, arrogarsi il diritto di scrivere quali tradimenti siano all'acqua di rosa oppure no. ( Una cosa però voglio chiarire, ritengo giusto che ognuno di noi "credi" che il tradimento vissuto sia per un motivo o per un altro molto grave)-( e anche quando scrivete che non è vero state mentendo a voi e a noi, altrimenti non sareste qua a esternarvi e a farci/farmi partecipe)
> 
> Ora se dobbiamo seguire la filosofia adottata dove ci si esprime "sbagliando" e scrivendo che esistono tradimenti e tradimenti, "tutto vero"; arrivo io e dico: nel momento in cui decidete di dare un certo tipo di gravità a un tradimento e prendere questo come spunto per aprire o far credere ad una conquista non tanto combattuta,( mi riferisco a mia moglie e alle sua corna fatte con la mano per scherzare) cominciate a pensare anche che nella vita c'è ben altro che il tradimento, c'è ben altro di molto più grave, e non voglio elencare o scrivere di malattie di fame nel mondo di bambini che muoiono di fame mentre noi ci ingozziamo a sazietà! di madri straziate che si distruggono l'anima per la perdita di un figlio che beve del fango al posto dell'acqua. Ecco la prossima volta quando qualcuno vuole farvi semplicemente partecipe di una sua conquista, non cominciate a farneticare e puntare il dito scrivendo.. ah.. ma nel tuo caso.....
> ...


Ho scritto prima che tu pubblicassi questo post. Confermo quel che ho scritto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> cominciate a pensare anche che nella vita c'è ben altro che il tradimento, c'è ben altro di molto più grave, e non voglio elencare o scrivere di malattie di fame nel mondo di bambini che muoiono di fame mentre noi ci ingozziamo a sazietà! di madri straziate che si distruggono l'anima per la perdita di un figlio che beve del fango al posto dell'acqua.


A livello macroeconomico, non colgo il nesso tra la fame nel mondo e il trombaggio extraconiugale. 



> una scena dove mia moglie mi ha fatto le corna con le mani, scherzando e giocando!


Prima di tradirti?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono andata a leggere la discussione da cui è nata questa. Per me è incomprensibile la reazione di Ultimo. 1) La questione corna credo che non sia comprensibile in tutta Italia e credo che l'equivoco in cui siamo cadute in tre o quattro dipenda da questo. Io non ho mai fatto le corna per dare del cornuto a nessuno perché non è nel mio repertorio comunicativo e lo troverei molto volgare e offensivo, anche se fatte all'arbitro :carneval:. Per cui credo che, come me e più di me, anche Sienne non abbia potuto cogliere le implicazioni di quel gesto e del riderci su. Per me le corna hanno solo un significato scaramantico molto scherzoso e ironico e mai le assocerei a un tradimento subito. 2)La questione "acqua di rose". Ha ragione Ultimo a dire che non si può misurare il dolore perché, basta vedere Daniele, gli effetti di un tradimento non sono prevedibili. Il fatto che una persona possa reagire in modo drammatico a un tradimento episodico non cambia il fatto che se il dolore non è paragonabile, tanto meno è paragonabile il percorso di superamento e non può Ultimo sbertucciare chi non riesce a superare quello che lui si vanta di aver superato. Il rispetto vale per la prima reazione come per l'ultima. Oggettivamente ci sono differenze di tradimento e tra *un bacetto dato al compagno di banco all'insaputa del fidanzatino *e tradimenti di anni, magari fatti sotto gli occhi, c'è un abisso.


Quelli così li faceva Minni.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Il fare le corna con le mani, alcune volte, tra amici parenti o comunque scherzando, non è sinonimo di tradimento, ma è un gesto atto a voler dire altro, tipo, sei furbetto! sei scaltro e vuoi fare lo scaltro, stai scherzando e ci stai riuscendo prendendomi in giro e via discorrendo. 

Poi se in Italia fare le corna con le mani è solo un insulto.. boh! se poi fare le corna con le mani ad un amico per scherzo per giocare o per dinamiche che non centrano nulla con l'offesa non stanno nelle modalità di alcuni, può anche andarmi bene e ci credo, ma ci credo soltanto perchè voglio crederci. Esempio, Brunetta non concepisce il gesto delle corna, ma è una mia amica nel reale e scherzando gli faccio il gesto, ( eliminate che siamo persone tradite nell'esempio, altrimenti non ce ne usciamo più) Brunetta può anche rimanerci male, ma nel momento in cui spiego ad un'italiana che il gesto non è offensivo nè riguarda il tradimento, teoricamente dovrebbe accettarlo nel significato che assume in quel contesto. Questo a casa mia, cioè in Italia si chiama giocare ridere scherzare, la serietà o del gesto o di quant'altro lo lascio a chi fa selezione di gesti e quant'altro, io sono terra terra e gioco con tutti e con tutto quello che mi è a disposizione.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non penso sparisca se non chiesto esplicitamente.


No no. Sparisce se troppo disapprovato. Certo, se uno poi chiede specificatamente ad Admin di cancellare tal post e lui lo fa il risultato è lo stesso, ma è un altro discorso ed immagino che comunque non sia il caso del post di Chiara.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A livello macroeconomico, non colgo il nesso tra la fame nel mondo e il trombaggio extraconiugale.
> 
> 
> Prima di tradirti?


OT
Stupenda la foto del tuo profilo, quando Manolenta era Dio. Credo fosse epoca post Bluesbreakers e pre Cream ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il fare le corna con le mani, alcune volte, tra amici parenti o comunque scherzando, non è sinonimo di tradimento, ma è un gesto atto a voler dire altro, tipo, sei furbetto! sei scaltro e vuoi fare lo scaltro, stai scherzando e ci stai riuscendo prendendomi in giro e via discorrendo.
> 
> Poi se in Italia fare le corna con le mani è solo un insulto.. boh! se poi fare le corna con le mani ad un amico per scherzo per giocare o per dinamiche che non centrano nulla con l'offesa non stanno nelle modalità di alcuni, può anche andarmi bene e ci credo, ma *ci credo soltanto perchè voglio crederci*. Esempio, Brunetta non concepisce il gesto delle corna, ma è una mia amica nel reale e scherzando gli faccio il gesto, ( eliminate che siamo persone tradite nell'esempio, altrimenti non ce ne usciamo più) Brunetta può anche rimanerci male, ma nel momento in cui spiego ad un'italiana che il gesto non è offensivo nè riguarda il tradimento, teoricamente dovrebbe accettarlo nel significato che assume in quel contesto. Questo a casa mia, cioè in Italia si chiama giocare ridere scherzare, la serietà o del gesto o di quant'altro lo lascio a chi fa selezione di gesti e quant'altro, io sono terra terra e gioco con tutti e con tutto quello che mi è a disposizione.


Va tutto bene ma non il grassetto. Se ti dico che non uso il gesto delle corna, né lo usano le persone che conosco, se non come gesto scherzoso scaramantico, è così. Non devi fare sforzi per crederci, ci devi credere e basta (che interesse avrei a dirti una cosa non vera?) o tutti devono dire "minchia!" per esprimere stupore?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non penso sparisca se non chiesto esplicitamente.


bastano anche solo 2-3 disapprovazioni di utenti con 'grossa reputazione': avevamo fatto una prova io e Tebe ma non ricordo esattamente quanti ne bastavano. A titolo personale ribadisco che a me sti giochini dei rubini per farsi i dispettucci tra utenti fanno abbastanza tristezza... e so che a Chiara ne hanno affossati diversi, di post. Io i 2-3 rubini che ho dato da quando sono qui li ho sempre dichiarati, e ho rubinato solo post di minacce e porcherie velenose veramente indecenti, tutt'altro da quello di Chiara, che non condivido e l'ho detto in chiaro. 
Perchè lo scopo di un forum, tra l'altro, dovrebbe essere il confronto, non il lancio di siluri.
A me 'sta cosa di essere anonimi nell'anonimato fa un po' ridere, ma...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va tutto bene ma non il grassetto. Se ti dico che non uso il gesto delle corna, né lo usano le persone che conosco, se non come gesto scherzoso scaramantico, è così. Non devi fare sforzi per crederci, ci devi credere e basta (che interesse avrei a dirti una cosa non vera?) o tutti devono dire "minchia!" per esprimere stupore?


:up:


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT
> Stupenda la foto del tuo profilo, quando Manolenta era Dio. Credo fosse epoca post Bluesbreakers e pre Cream ...



ma perfavoreeeeeee, su! si sta discutendo di cose serie. ma come si fà ad essere così immaturi da non capire la gravità di ciò che si sta compiendo. ma poi, proprio tu: e che cazzo!


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

resto del parere che tu, ULTIMOCLAUDIACHEO, sei proprio un .................. sempre a fare casini, non ti posso lasciare un attimo. 

le corna, dii a tua moglie, che la prossima volta le faccia al bagnino quando ti vuole rifilare sdraio ed ombrellone in terza o quarta fila.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> resto del parere che tu, ULTIMOCLAUDIACHEO, sei proprio un .................. sempre a fare casini, non ti posso lasciare un attimo.
> 
> le corna, dii a tua moglie, che la prossima volta le faccia al bagnino quando ti vuole rifilare sdraio ed ombrellone in terza o quarta fila.


posso aggiungere una cosetta? Un sassolino che ho dentro alla scarpa e che mi da fastidio da ieri? Dimmi tu se è il caso, Lui.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso aggiungere una cosetta? Un sassolino che ho dentro alla scarpa e che mi da fastidio da ieri? Dimmi tu se è il caso, Lui.


io a mio marito faccio il dito medio, salvo fare delle figuracce assurde per strada:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma basta il primo post
> ero curiosa di sapere se anche tu hai capito come noi 3, del fare le corna con le mani


Amor mio, non ho capito uin ca***


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a mio marito faccio il dito medio, salvo fare delle figuracce assurde per strada:rotfl:


pure io ho il medesimo vezzo: la classe non si sciacqua


----------



## UltimoSangre (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> GRRR.


ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a mio marito faccio il dito medio, salvo fare delle figuracce assurde per strada:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io ho il medesimo vezzo: la classe non si sciacqua



concordo :dito:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io a mio marito faccio il dito medio, salvo fare delle figuracce assurde per strada:rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io ho il medesimo vezzo: la classe non si sciacqua


Il massimo della trasgressione, nulla da dire.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

mio marito ride come uno scemo proprio per questo strano connubio fra giamburrasca e la snob:mrgreen:  





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io ho il medesimo vezzo: la classe non si sciacqua


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dimmi tu se è il caso, Lui.


il caso di che? della moglie che fa il gestaccio al bagnino?


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito ride come uno scemo proprio per questo strano connubio fra giamburrasca e la snob:mrgreen:


ma voi, aristocratiche snob, non vi lasciate andare spesso, sempre li tese alla forma e al bonton, però quando succede il diverso, siente amabilissime.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il caso di che? della moglie che fa il gestaccio al bagnino?


no, di scrivere qualcosa da cui possa scaturire ancora polemica. Oggi è caldo e mi mancano 3 giorni alle agognate ferie... tutti sono andati in ferie questa settimana e mi annoio... inoltre quel sassolino un po' mi infastidisce... pur tuttavia sebbene comunque  mi affido alla tua saggezza.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

aristocratiche soprattutto:singleeye:





Lui ha detto:


> ma voi, aristocratiche snob, non vi lasciate andare spesso, sempre li tese alla forma e al bonton, però quando succede il diverso, siente amabilissime.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mio marito ride come uno scemo proprio per questo strano connubio fra giamburrasca e la snob:mrgreen:


Probabilmente gli è rimasto da fare solo quello.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente gli è rimasto da fare solo quello.


meglio che niente e meglio che far piangere l'altro nell'ipotesi che scopra quello che fai alle spalle


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio che niente e *meglio che far piangere l'altro nell'ipotesi che scopra quello che fai alle spalle*


Cosa che tuo marito ha già fatto, per quello dicevo che ormai gli è rimasto solo quello.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, di scrivere qualcosa da cui possa scaturire ancora polemica. Oggi è caldo e mi mancano 3 giorni alle agognate ferie... tutti sono andati in ferie questa settimana e mi annoio... inoltre quel sassolino un po' mi infastidisce... pur tuttavia sebbene comunque  mi affido alla tua saggezza.



Quando ho letto di te e dello scambio di battute, volevo già chiuderlo il 3D, mi dispiace, mi dispiace essere stato lo strumento di un post così offensivo come quello scritto dalla matraini. Ma non è l'unica che scrive consapevolmente e non in maniera molto offensiva, poi scrivono a me di bambini non cresciuti. Se dovessi mettermi a evidenziare le offese scritte negli altri post, staremmo sempre a litigare. Diamoci una guardata noi prima di scrivere minchiate.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

sì, buon uomo, vada che le faremo sapere.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa che tuo marito ha già fatto, per quello dicevo che ormai gli è rimasto solo quello.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, di scrivere qualcosa da cui possa scaturire ancora polemica. Oggi è caldo e mi mancano 3 giorni alle agognate ferie... tutti sono andati in ferie questa settimana e mi annoio... inoltre quel sassolino un po' mi infastidisce... pur tuttavia sebbene comunque mi affido alla tua saggezza.



tesoro, mi spiace per te che sei ancora in ufficio, così come per quel sassolino fastidiosissimo. 

scaturire polemica? io? ti sbagli. non è mio uso, altrimenti dovrei iniziare con il dire che chiara ................................ e Jb................................. anche considerando che pure minerva ...................... ed un po pure tu ........................ etc etc. ma non ho fatto tutto questo. ho espresso, esattamente come voi, la mia umile opinione.  

p.s. SAGGEZZA è un termine a me sconosciuto, googlerò. 


grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, mi spiace per te che sei ancora in ufficio, così come per quel sassolino fastidiosissimo.
> 
> scaturire polemica? io? ti sbagli. non è mio uso, altrimenti dovrei iniziare con il dire che chiara ................................ e Jb................................. anche considerando che pure minerva ...................... ed un po pure tu ........................ etc etc. ma non ho fatto tutto questo. ho espresso, esattamente come voi, la mia umile opinione.
> 
> ...



Cerca anche paraculo a che ci sei. :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, buon uomo, vada che le faremo sapere.



Ghghghgh. Sai che atteggiarsi a snob è una roba da stronzi, sì?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

ho la mia ragazza e il  genero a cena in giardino....che cosa consigli di cucinare lui?


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerca anche paraculo a che ci sei. :mrgreen::rotfl:



da sapere.it

paraculo: 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_agg._ e _n.m._ [f. _-a_; pl.m. _-i_, f. _-e_] ( _region._ _volg._) si dice di persona furba, abile nel fare il proprio interesse senza darlo a vedere *

¶* Comp. di _para-_ [SUP]2[/SUP] e _culo_. 



tu cerca invece *"cuinnutu".

*madò, che ho fatto, ora parte un'altra polemica. o dio mio. come si fà a cancellare il post?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

messa così sembra che voglia cucinare il genero:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> messa così sembra che voglia cucinare il genero:rotfl:


:yes:


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho la mia ragazza e il genero a cena in giardino....che cosa consigli di cucinare lui?


Di cene in giardino non sono molto pratico, però cercherò di darti una mano: hai anche il gazebo? :rotfl:


dovrei prima sapere che tipi sono e se assaporano di tutto. 

pesce, innanzitutto, considerata la stagione.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da sapere.it
> 
> paraculo:
> 
> ...


Trovi i moduli in posta

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando ho letto di te e dello scambio di battute, volevo già chiuderlo il 3D, mi dispiace, mi dispiace essere stato lo strumento di un post così offensivo come quello scritto dalla matraini. Ma non è l'unica che scrive consapevolmente e non in maniera molto offensiva, poi scrivono a me di bambini non cresciuti. Se dovessi mettermi a evidenziare le offese scritte negli altri post, staremmo sempre a litigare. Diamoci una guardata noi prima di scrivere minchiate.


no no no no... con Chiara io non ho alcun problema, ci siamo sempre dette quello che pensavamo direttamente nel bene e nel male. Non è che se mi scrive che sono una buonista da oratorio mi metto a piangere... poi ci siamo chiarite.
Io mi riferivo ad altro, e a questo punto spiego.
Per me questo non è un bel periodo, proprio no.
Vengo a cazzeggiare qui quando posso, anche per non pensare.
Noi non ce l'abbiamo fatta, Clà.
Sono successe cose gravi... non entro nel dettaglio, tanto, come dicevi giustamente tu, sono gravi PER ME, e se a questo punto dobbiamo fare la gara di quanto vada di merda, io mi sento già sul podio.
Ma quando ho letto il tuo post ieri, sono stata contenta di due cose.
La prima, chiaramente, è che tu e tua moglie abbiate ritrovato la fiducia reciproca e fatto luce su tutte le ombre.
La seconda è che tu abbia pensato che fosse una cosa da scrivere, perchè tra chi pensa adesso di non potercela fare a superare tutto e tornare ad avere la gioia nel cuore, a qualcuno avrà dato un po' di forza e forse per via di quella forza ce la farà.
Perchè non a tutti deve per forza andare di merda come a me, ad esempio.
E non mi sento peggio a sapere che qualcuno, che sicuramente ha avuto una storia DIVERSA dalla mia, adesso ha di nuovo il sorriso sulle labbra, anzi.
Non me ne frega un cazzo se mi dicono adesso che io sono quella che va in aiuto o protegge questo o quello.
Io ho commentato come ho commentato quello che tu hai scritto perchè era quello che pensavo, punto.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no no no... con Chiara io non ho alcun problema, ci siamo sempre dette quello che pensavamo direttamente nel bene e nel male. Non è che se mi scrive che sono una buonista da oratorio mi metto a piangere... poi ci siamo chiarite.
> Io mi riferivo ad altro, e a questo punto spiego.
> Per me questo non è un bel periodo, proprio no.
> Vengo a cazzeggiare qui quando posso, anche per non pensare.
> ...


scusa, solo un abbraccio per come è andata.abbi cura di te per il futuro di rinascita


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no no no... con Chiara io non ho alcun problema, ci siamo sempre dette quello che pensavamo direttamente nel bene e nel male. Non è che se mi scrive che sono una buonista da oratorio mi metto a piangere... poi ci siamo chiarite.
> Io mi riferivo ad altro, e a questo punto spiego.
> Per me questo non è un bel periodo, proprio no.
> Vengo a cazzeggiare qui quando posso, anche per non pensare.
> ...


E' evidente che non è così. Dal sassolino a sto post: non è così. Per il resto mi dispiace che ti dica male a casa, già l'ho scritto.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, solo un abbraccio per come è andata.abbi cura di te per il futuro di rinascita



mi unisco, 2 abbracci


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' evidente che non è così. Dal sassolino a sto post: non è così. Per il resto mi dispiace che ti dica male a casa, già l'ho scritto.


e come al solito hai capito cazzi per lanterne, perchè tu non c'entravi una mazza e manco hai capito a cosa mi riferivo.
Mi sfianchi e non te lo spiego stavolta perchè proprio NON POTRESTI CAPIRLO, perchè non è materia tua, ok?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e come al solito hai capito cazzi per lanterne, perchè tu non c'entravi una mazza e manco hai capito a cosa mi riferivo.
> Mi sfianchi e non te lo spiego stavolta perchè proprio NON POTRESTI CAPIRLO, perchè non è materia tua, ok?


Ma come no. Se lo scrivi qua sopra, a chi minchia vuoi riferirti? Magari è in comportamento a cui sei usa anche fuori, immagino di sì, ma sti cazzi, come dire. Io QUI SOPRA, te l'ho sempre detto. Giudichi male, sei poco obiettiva, sei una passionaria che se la piglia a morte spesso e volentieri per cazzate ed, oltretutto, hai pure la tendenza a scrivere in un modo e pensare in un altro. In altre parole: ipocrita.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *E' evidente che non è cos*ì. Dal sassolino a sto post: non è così. Per il resto mi dispiace che ti dica male a casa, già l'ho scritto.


 ma se anche fosse....questa tua idea di rivelatore delle verità nascoste a che ti porta?
cosa ci aggiunge?
cosa è evidente....che sei qui a digitare sgradevolezze?
ma sei qui in missione ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Se lo scrivi qua sopra, a chi minchia vuoi riferirti? Magari è in comportamento a cui sei usa anche fuori, immagino di sì, ma sti cazzi, come dire. Io QUI SOPRA, te l'ho sempre detto. Giudichi male, sei poco obiettiva, sei una passionaria che se la piglia a morte spesso e volentieri per cazzate ed, oltretutto, hai pure la tendenza a scrivere in un modo e pensare in un altro. In altre parole: ipocrita.


va bene, ok, allora non perdere tempo a scassarmi per ogni cosa che scrivo. Io gli ipocriti non li cago pari, fai altrettanto.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se anche fosse....questa tua idea di rivelatore delle verità nascoste a che ti porta?
> cosa ci aggiunge?
> cosa è evidente....che sei qui a digitare sgradevolezze?
> ma sei qui in missione ?


Tu cosa porti esattamente?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va bene, ok, allora non perdere tempo a scassarmi per ogni cosa che scrivo. Io gli ipocriti non li cago pari, fai altrettanto.


Eh, ma io non sono come te, mi spiace. Io sono una persona brutta e cattiva. Non ti "scasso" per ogni cosa che scrivi, ti "scasso" se scrivi a cazzo. Non sono nonno stronzo che ti dice "tu sei sempre sta un giusta ahahahahah!" no, io ti scrivi che tu sei un'ipocrita sovente e che lui è un coglione costante. Opinione personale, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu cosa porti esattamente?


il vino


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma io non sono come te, mi spiace. Io sono una persona brutta e cattiva. Non ti "scasso" per ogni cosa che scrivi, ti "scasso" se scrivi a cazzo. Non sono nonno stronzo che ti dice "tu sei sempre sta un giusta ahahahahah!" no, io ti scrivi che tu sei un'ipocrita sovente e che lui è un coglione costante. Opinione personale, ovviamente.



potresti anche mollare ogni tanto oppure dire le cose senza offendere le persone.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il vino


Pensavo la sciueps.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> potresti anche mollare ogni tanto oppure dire le cose senza offendere le persone.


L'ipocrisia non è un'offesa, è un dato di fatto. Poi, se una si vuol togliere i sassolini può farlo, mica no, ma a volte capita che ti tornano indietro i sassi, quelli grandi. O sei preparata all'eventualità, oppure vale il vecchio adagio del "FATTI I CAZZI TUOI".


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'ipocrisia non è un'offesa, è un dato di fatto. Poi, se una si vuol togliere i sassolini può farlo, mica no, ma a volte capita che ti tornano indietro i sassi, quelli grandi. O sei preparata all'eventualità, oppure vale il vecchio adagio del *"FATTI I CAZZI TUOI"*.


appunto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> appunto:mrgreen:


Eh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu sei intelligente e bene educata e rispettosa. Se esageri, è solo in ottimismo. Ho detto tutto? Ho detto tutto.:smile:


:up:


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

meno male che ero io l'istigatore alla polemica. 

che palle!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> meno male che ero io l'istigatore alla polemica.
> 
> che palle!


:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma io non sono come te, mi spiace. Io sono una persona brutta e cattiva. Non ti "scasso" per ogni cosa che scrivi, ti "scasso" se scrivi a cazzo. Non sono nonno stronzo che ti dice "tu sei sempre sta un giusta ahahahahah!" no, io ti scrivi che tu sei un'ipocrita sovente e che lui è un coglione costante. Opinione personale, ovviamente.


No, tu scrivi spesso rispondendo a cazzo a cose che non sono neppure rivolte a te, ma dato che la tua presunzione e la tua ottusità, che vanno di pari passo, ti impediscono di comprendere quello che leggi, ti senti sempre chiamato in causa anche quando non solo non c'entri una beata fava, ma anche quando proprio non sai di cosa si sta parlando.
Tipo la lasagna di Lothar, che era uno scherzo tra due persone che si conoscono e si frequentano fuori di qui e che solo loro potevano capire. Per fare un piccolo esempio, che di cantonate belle grosse hai fatto storia, sappilo.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

SALLO, sbri, si dice SALLO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SALLO, sbri, si dice SALLO.


cazzo, hai ragione!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, tu scrivi spesso rispondendo a cazzo a cose che non sono neppure rivolte a te, ma dato che la tua presunzione e la tua ottusità, che vanno di pari passo, ti impediscono di comprendere quello che leggi, ti senti sempre chiamato in causa anche quando non solo non c'entri una beata fava, ma anche quando proprio non sai di cosa si sta parlando.
> Tipo la lasagna di Lothar, che era uno scherzo tra due persone che si conoscono e si frequentano fuori di qui e che solo loro potevano capire. Per fare un piccolo esempio, che di cantonate belle grosse hai fatto storia, sappilo.


Madonna benedetta. Ma la cosa della lasagnina, mia piccola Lasagnina, NON ERA PER LA LASAGNINA. Gesù. E' perchè tu ce l'hai sto cazzo di atteggiamento da stronza infermierina inutile. Non perchè potessi portargli la lasagna davvero. E non puoi manco negarlo di avercelo st'instinto a proteggere ALLA CAZZO DI CANE e QUANDO NON SERVE (opinione personale). Sei SCiEMA come la merda, quali cantoni e cantonate e cartonate. Tu SCRIVI UNA COSA E SPESSO E VOLENTIERI PENSI ALTRO. Ma ti trattieni, dissimuli, spondi e generalmente fai di tutto pur di non sbollire in pubblico (tipo aprire thread di sbollimenti da altre parti, che vabbè, è talmente ridicolo che si commenta da sè). Poi se ti riferivi a me, ad un altro, non me ne frega un cazzo: io ti ho sempre detto che con chi ti è simpatico, per un motivo o per l'altro, arrivi a punte d'idiozia palesi e paurose pur di AIUTARLO, GIUSTIFICARLO PARZIALMENTE SE E' POSSIBILE, o che cazzo ne so. Siamo su un forum, parliano di forum. Se scrivi su un forum. Sennò, ripeto, potevi non toglierti il sassolino e startene a fare in culo dov'eri. Tipo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta. Ma la cosa della lasagnina, mia piccola Lasagnina, NON ERA PER LA LASAGNINA. Gesù. E' perchè tu ce l'hai sto cazzo di atteggiamento da stronza infermierina inutile. Non perchè potessi portargli la lasagna davvero. E non puoi manco negarlo di avercelo st'instinto a proteggere ALLA CAZZO DI CANE e QUANDO NON SERVE (opinione personale). Sei SCiEMA come la merda, quali cantoni e cantonate e cartonate. Tu SCRIVI UNA COSA E SPESSO E VOLENTIERI PENSI ALTRO. Ma ti trattieni, dissimuli, spondi e generalmente fai di tutto pur di non sbollire in pubblico (tipo aprire thread di sbollimenti da altre parti, che vabbè, è talmente ridicolo che si commenta da sè). Poi se ti riferivi a me, ad un altro, non me ne frega un cazzo: io ti ho sempre detto che con chi ti è simpatico, per un motivo o per l'altro, arrivi a punte d'idiozia palesi e paurose pur di AIUTARLO, GIUSTIFICARLO PARZIALMENTE SE E' POSSIBILE, o che cazzo ne so. Siamo su un forum, parliano di forum. Se scrivi su un forum. Sennò, ripeto, potevi non toglierti il sassolino e startene a fare in culo dov'eri. Tipo.


ma non ti è mai venuto il dubbio che a me, di quello che pensi tu, importi nulla?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non ti è mai venuto il dubbio che a me, di quello che pensi tu, importi nulla?


Ovviamente ti importa. Ma francamente me ne infischio, come disse uno.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> da sapere.it
> 
> paraculo:
> 
> ...



Leggerti è davvero stupendo, se dovessi scrivertelo ogni volta che ti leggo diventerei monotono. Mi fai sempre sorridere e spesso ridere. Non è una battuta nè altro, solo il desiderio di fartelo sapere.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna benedetta. Ma la cosa della lasagnina, mia piccola Lasagnina, NON ERA PER LA LASAGNINA. Gesù. E' perchè tu ce l'hai sto cazzo di atteggiamento da stronza infermierina inutile. Non perchè potessi portargli la lasagna davvero. E non puoi manco negarlo di avercelo st'instinto a proteggere ALLA CAZZO DI CANE e QUANDO NON SERVE (opinione personale). Sei SCiEMA come la merda, quali cantoni e cantonate e cartonate. Tu SCRIVI UNA COSA E SPESSO E VOLENTIERI PENSI ALTRO. Ma ti trattieni, dissimuli, spondi e generalmente fai di tutto pur di non sbollire in pubblico (tipo aprire thread di sbollimenti da altre parti, che vabbè, è talmente ridicolo che si commenta da sè). Poi se ti riferivi a me, ad un altro, non me ne frega un cazzo: io ti ho sempre detto che con chi ti è simpatico, per un motivo o per l'altro, arrivi a punte d'idiozia palesi e paurose pur di AIUTARLO, GIUSTIFICARLO PARZIALMENTE SE E' POSSIBILE, o che cazzo ne so. Siamo su un forum, parliano di forum. Se scrivi su un forum. Sennò, ripeto, potevi non toglierti il sassolino e startene a fare in culo dov'eri. Tipo.


abbiamo l'unico detentore della verità assoluta!

cioè ma devi per forza usare sti modi del cazzo per rivolgerti alle persone?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no no no... con Chiara io non ho alcun problema, ci siamo sempre dette quello che pensavamo direttamente nel bene e nel male. Non è che se mi scrive che sono una buonista da oratorio mi metto a piangere... poi ci siamo chiarite.
> Io mi riferivo ad altro, e a questo punto spiego.
> Per me questo non è un bel periodo, proprio no.
> Vengo a cazzeggiare qui quando posso, anche per non pensare.
> ...


Sbri, ti scrivo soltanto questo, e devo ringraziare il forum se mi limito a scriverti questo. "Mi sono dispiaciuto io."

Mi dispiace non poterti scrivere altro, ripeto, ringrazio alcune persone del forum per questo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> abbiamo l'unico detentore della verità assoluta!
> 
> cioè ma devi per forza usare sti modi del cazzo per rivolgerti alle persone?


è l'unico seguace della propria setta ...


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è l'unico seguace della propria setta ...



:strizza:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> abbiamo l'unico detentore della verità assoluta!
> 
> cioè ma devi per forza usare sti modi del cazzo per rivolgerti alle persone?


Dipende.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente ti importa. Ma francamente me ne infischio, come disse uno.


avevo un compagno di scuola che ogni volta che prendeva 4 in greco, e ne ha presi, INCIDEVA su qualche banco frasi sconce sulla prof. Poi insisteva perchè le leggessimo, convinto di divertirci/scandalizzarci/non so che altro. Ecco quello che mi hai riportato alla mente, per dire, con molti tuoi post. Non con tutti, eh? Perchè sai essere divertente e anche interessante quando hai le chiappe che non sembrano due puntaspilli. Però...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

Ma siete ancora qui a discutere 
corna si corna no...
mii dai con queste belle giornate!

vi invito tutti per una grigliata ...
una foto dove ogni uno  può fare il gesto che vuole
Anche tirare oggetti al fotografo se vi aggrada...
Saluti...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. Se lo scrivi qua sopra, a chi minchia vuoi riferirti? Magari è in comportamento a cui sei usa anche fuori, immagino di sì, ma sti cazzi, come dire. Io QUI SOPRA, te l'ho sempre detto. Giudichi male, sei poco obiettiva, sei una passionaria che se la piglia a morte spesso e volentieri per cazzate ed, oltretutto, hai pure la tendenza a scrivere in un modo e pensare in un altro. In altre parole: ipocrita.



Sai una cosa Jb , tu oltre al tuo naso, credimi, non vedi. Sai soltanto leggere un qualcosa senza nemmeno pensare che dietro ci sta altro( altro è quello che abbiamo scritto) ma come qualcuna ha scritto tu oltre il tuo naso e le tue battute altro non vedi, a parte proteggere una maschera.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggerti è davvero stupendo, se dovessi scrivertelo ogni volta che ti leggo diventerei monotono. Mi fai sempre sorridere e spesso ridere. Non è una battuta nè altro, solo il desiderio di fartelo sapere.


senti coso, i miei gusti sono ben diversi e non è la prima volta che te lo dico. preferisco una buona patata alla salsiccia, quindi, sperando nella chiarezza del mio pensiero, ti dico nuovamente che è inutile continuare a corteggiarmi. SALLO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma siete ancora qui a discutere
> corna si corna no...
> mii dai con queste belle giornate!
> 
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma siete ancora qui a discutere
> corna si corna no...
> mii dai con queste belle giornate!
> 
> ...



Io tu e il conte!! con Lui a cucinare, solo a cucinare però


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> avevo un compagno di scuola che ogni volta che prendeva 4 in greco, e ne ha presi, INCIDEVA su qualche banco frasi sconce sulla prof. Poi insisteva perchè le leggessimo, convinto di divertirci/scandalizzarci/non so che altro. Ecco quello che mi hai riportato alla mente, per dire, con molti tuoi post. Non con tutti, eh? Perchè sai essere divertente e anche interessante quando hai le chiappe che non semprano due puntaspilli. Però...


Però niente, io non sono il tuo compagno di classe e tu non sei una professoressa. Non ho mai scritto nulla sui banchi ed in genere tutte le volte che ho preso un brutto voto me lo sono sempre meritato, tranne qualche volta ma capita. Ma comunque. A me non frega un cazzo di suonarti in pubblico, non sto mettendo su uno spettacolino. Ma se scrivi qui, come scrivi qui in pubblico dico, non puoi lamentartene.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io tu e il conte!! con Lui a cucinare, solo a cucinare però


se c'è il conte non vengo. mi sta leggermente sulle palle, hai presente quando qualcosa ti infastidisce? non è dolore, fastidio. 

non nutro una grande simpatia per quell'uomo. meglio lasciarlo nella sua laguna. per me, s'intende.


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

che aria pesante.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se c'è il conte non vengo. mi sta leggermente sulle palle, hai presente quando qualcosa ti infastidisce? non è dolore, fastidio.
> 
> non nutro una grande simpatia per quell'uomo. meglio lasciarlo nella sua laguna. per me, s'intende.



Ok! il conte fuori! io e lunetta soli! Mi piacerebbe davvero! e non per broccolare! solo per un sano respiro tra noi due. 


Conte appena finisce di cucinare lo mandiamo via... shhh non dire nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però niente, io non sono il tuo compagno di classe e tu non sei una professoressa. Non ho mai scritto nulla sui banchi ed in genere tutte le volte che ho preso un brutto voto me lo sono sempre meritato, tranne qualche volta ma capita. Ma comunque. A me non frega un cazzo di suonarti in pubblico, non sto mettendo su uno spettacolino. Ma se scrivi qui, come scrivi qui in pubblico dico, non puoi lamentartene.


ma il problema, vedi, è che tu non mi stai suonando in pubblico: stai facendo una figura barbina credendo di suonarmi in pubblico. E non è neanche la prima volta e non sono neppure la sola. Perchè quando ti friggono le chiappe, a torto o a ragione, tu ti comporti sempre nello stesso modo, credendo di impressionare con quattro parolacce e quattro malignità... che restano quello che sono, ovvero quattro parolacce e quattro malignità che suscitano al massimo perplessità.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2013)

Sì è creata una situazione tra il grottesco e il comico... JB ieri ha messo in guardia sienne che aprendo il 3D avrebbe creato un teatrino ed è diventato non so se suo malgrado uno dei protagonisti.. :carneval:strana la vita :singleeye o forse no :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il problema, vedi, è che tu non mi stai suonando in pubblico: stai facendo una figura barbina credendo di suonarmi in pubblico. E non è neanche la prima volta e non sono neppure la sola. Perchè quando ti friggono le chiappe, a torto o a ragione, tu ti comporti sempre nello stesso modo, credendo di impressionare con quattro parolacce e quattro malignità... che restano quello che sono, ovvero quattro parolacce e quattro malignità che suscitano al massimo perplessità.


A me delle figure barbine (...) che posso o non posso fare su un forum non importa davvero ma davvero nulla. Non vado ad aprire altri thread per sfogarmi (...), non vado in pm alla cazzo di cane. Senza contare che non ho scritto la benchè minima malignità, anche perchè non vedo come possa definirsi malignità dare dell'ipocrita a qualcuno a tu per tu. Casomai è un'opinione, non ti piace, ma non mi aspettavo ti piacesse. Poi puoi pure rimanere perplessa quanto ti pare o dare testate al muro, veramente non mi interessa. Ma non è che mi rode o mi rodi tu in particolare. I sassolini da togliere ce li avevi tu, mica io.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io tu e il conte!! con Lui a cucinare, solo a cucinare però



Si
e magari solo con un grembiulino
senza niente sotto:rotfl:

sua chiaro che la grigliata e di verdure


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma siete ancora qui a discutere
> corna si corna no...
> mii dai con queste belle giornate!
> 
> ...


Ok ci sto ti dico anche la data...
Che ne dici 28 Agosto per la festa di Sant'Agostino
dove ciula anche un cretino
Perhè lui disse ama e fa quello che vuoi...

Ma Sei scorretta ed ipocrita...

Prima fai tanto la moralista
che cura gli interessi degli animali

e poi mi inviti ad una grigliata...
Sapendo che mi nutro solo di carne di MAIALA.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se c'è il conte non vengo. mi sta leggermente sulle palle, hai presente quando qualcosa ti infastidisce? non è dolore, fastidio.
> 
> non nutro una grande simpatia per quell'uomo. meglio lasciarlo nella sua laguna. per me, s'intende.


E' evidentemente un problema tuo, perchè per me se ci sei o meno tu o un'altra persona non me ne può fregar di meno.
Sono così egocentrico che l'unica cosa che mi preme è sempre ESSERCI io.

Anche DA SOLO.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si
> e magari solo con un grembiulino
> senza niente sotto:rotfl:
> 
> sua chiaro che la grigliata e di verdure


Eh certo ti piace la zucchina, la melanzana, l'anguria...il cetriolo...la banana...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ci sto ti dico anche la data...
> Che ne dici 28 Agosto per la festa di Sant'Agostino
> dove ciula anche un cretino
> Perhè lui disse ama e fa quello che vuoi...
> ...



ho specificato  dopo che la grigliata é a base di....
ma se vuoi carne di maiala 
posso offrirti una fettina di culo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ho specificato  dopo che la grigliata é a base di....
> ma se vuoi carne di maiala
> posso offrirti una fettina di culo:rotfl::rotfl:


Benissimus...
Non sfidare gli eventi
ma apri il culo
e stringi i denti.....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ti sta bene....so che eptagero...ottagero...nonagero...decagero...quintadecimagero...


----------



## Lui (31 Luglio 2013)

il livello culturale sta per toccare il picco: anche quello del buon gusto sembra essere sulla buona strada.


dateci dentro.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Benissimus...
> Non sfidare gli eventi
> ma apri il culo
> e stringi i denti.....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...



oibhó
messerconte 
mi sa che tu dileggi
per non dir vaneggi 
per fortuna non si sente quando scoreggi :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> il livello culturale sta per toccare il picco: anche quello del buon gusto sembra essere sulla buona strada.
> 
> 
> dateci dentro.


Chi è causa del suo mal...
Pianga sè stesso...

Se comanda el paron
timon

se comanda la parona
ti mona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oibhó
> messerconte
> mi sa che tu dileggi
> per non dir vaneggi
> per fortuna non si sente quando scoreggi :rotfl::rotfl:


ma tu mi misleggi...
ma io non ti dileggo
Quanto ti proteggo
E se parli di dileggio
nel cul
te lo posteggio....

Cafonissimo meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ehi mela...
Siamo come Rabarbaro ed Eretteo no?

Sai mi piaci tanto
quando scrivi va in mona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma tu mi misleggi...
> ma io non ti dileggo
> Quanto ti proteggo
> E se parli di dileggio
> ...


"Questo è un libro d'altro che Sonetti,
di Capitoli, d'Egloghe o Canzone;
qui il Sannazaro o il Bembo non compone
né liquidi cristalli, né fioretti.
Qui il Bernia non ha madrigaletti,
ma vi son cazzi senza discrezione *»*


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela...
> *Siamo come Rabarbaro ed Eretteo no?
> 
> *Sai mi piaci tanto
> quando scrivi va in mona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per quanto mi riguarda molto meglio.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma tu mi misleggi...
> ma io non ti dileggo
> Quanto ti proteggo
> E se parli di dileggio
> ...


Ma va de via El cul
polentun



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela...
> Siamo come Rabarbaro ed Eretteo no?
> 
> Sai mi piaci tanto
> quando scrivi va in mona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



come sopra


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda molto meglio.


Oh grazie...
COme tutti possono vedere
Io sono l'unico che riesce a postare qualcosa che vada a genio a Joey Blow:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ah si vero...c'è anche luna...ok si...
Ma conto solo io...

Perchè il casso lo go mi!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh grazie...
> COme tutti possono vedere
> Io sono l'unico che riesce a postare qualcosa che vada a genio a Joey Blow:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma te che ne sai?


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh grazie...
> COme tutti possono vedere
> *Io sono l'unico che riesce a postare qualcosa che vada a genio a Joey Blow*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ehhhhhh, mò.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma va de via El cul
> polentun
> 
> 
> ...


Ma taci barotta...gadana...
Che vi fate le scale usando come pioli
i vostri corni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ehm...scusate...
Noi possiamo

Perchè Lunapiena è mia amica...

E dico così perchè la conosco...in maniera virtuale...
Ma intanto....

Stiamo vivendo una storia surreale...
Perchè lei mi ha implorato via mp

di tornare ad amare...
al che mi sono mangiato un vasetto di amarene

e sono tornato dal mare...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (31 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma perfavoreeeeeee, su! si sta discutendo di cose serie. ma come si fà ad essere così immaturi da non capire la gravità di ciò che si sta compiendo. ma poi, proprio tu: e che cazzo!


Sto andando in panico: cosa mi nascondete? A cosa ti riferisci di così grave? Studio aperto ha detto che questa è l'estate più calda degli ultimi n anni? Un assessore leghista di Clusone ha tirato un babbuino in faccia alla Kyenge? L'Inter ha speso 10 milioni per un altro Carneade bidone? Alba Parietti non si è ancora fatta vedere in topless quest'estate? :confuso:

Minchia proprio adesso che sto per andare in vacanza è successo qualche casino.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sto andando in panico: cosa mi nascondete? A cosa ti riferisci di così grave? Studio aperto ha detto che questa è l'estate più calda degli ultimi n anni? *Un assessore leghista di Clusone ha tirato un babbuino in faccia alla Kyenge?* L'Inter ha speso 10 milioni per un altro Carneade bidone? Alba Parietti non si è ancora fatta vedere in topless quest'estate? :confuso:
> 
> Minchia proprio adesso che sto per andare in vacanza è successo qualche casino.


Ahahahahahahahahahhahahahah!


----------



## lunaiena (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma taci barotta...gadana...
> Che vi fate le scale usando come pioli
> i vostri corni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Non ti seguo
mi sono persa a "implorato" 

comunque ora esageri
il mio tempo è finito 
vai mona:rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me delle figure barbine (...) che posso o non posso fare su un forum non importa davvero ma davvero nulla. Non vado ad aprire altri thread per sfogarmi (...), non vado in pm alla cazzo di cane. Senza contare che non ho scritto la benchè minima malignità, anche perchè non vedo come possa definirsi malignità dare dell'ipocrita a qualcuno a tu per tu. Casomai è un'opinione, non ti piace, ma non mi aspettavo ti piacesse. Poi puoi pure rimanere perplessa quanto ti pare o dare testate al muro, veramente non mi interessa. Ma non è che mi rode o mi rodi tu in particolare. I sassolini da togliere ce li avevi tu, mica io.



ma secondo me tu tendi ad aspettarti che gli utenti rispondano o commentino i post esattamente come faresti tu, il che però non accade in pratica mai
il che è un bene, infatti a volte sorridi e a volte, meno
tuttavia personalmente ritengo inutile e sciocco incazzarsi come fai tu


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma secondo me tu tendi ad aspettarti che gli utenti rispondano o commentino i post esattamente come faresti tu, il che però non accade in pratica mai
> il che è un bene, infatti a volte sorridi e a volte, meno
> tuttavia personalmente ritengo inutile e sciocco incazzarsi come fai tu


Free, io non mi aspetto assolutamente nulla. Ma zero proprio. Anche perchè trovami una o uno che mi risponda "sì, sono un ipocrita" oppure "hai ragione, sono vieppiù provincialotta, con più paraocchi di Varenne eppure affascinante non di meno" (sulla seconda parte possiamo concordare, però). Quindi, nah, non mi aspetto nulla di particolare tranne il solito. Che poi io non mi arrabbio, e manco porto rancore, solo che se ti dico che sei un coglione, povero te, ti ci tratto pure. Non ho sassolini nelle scarpe io, me li tolgo tutti sul posto. Triste chi ne ha, aggiungo. Ti amo. Ma dici che tra me e te, se non proprio l'amore, almeno un lavoretto di mano potrebbe scapparci?


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, io non mi aspetto assolutamente nulla. Ma zero proprio. Anche perchè trovami una o uno che mi risponda "sì, sono un ipocrita" oppure "hai ragione, sono vieppiù provincialotta, con più paraocchi di Varenne eppure affascinante non di meno" (sulla seconda parte possiamo concordare, però). Quindi, nah, non mi aspetto nulla di particolare tranne il solito. Che poi io non mi arrabbio, e manco porto rancore, solo che se ti dico che sei un coglione, povero te, ti ci tratto pure. Non ho sassolini nelle scarpe io, me li tolgo tutti sul posto. Triste chi ne ha, aggiungo. Ti amo. Ma dici che tra me e te, se non proprio l'amore, almeno un lavoretto di mano potrebbe scapparci?



scusa, ma se non ti arrabbi, perchè tiri fuori gli insulti?
ti sei mai fermato a riflettere su questo passaggio?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ti seguo
> mi sono persa a "implorato"
> 
> comunque ora esageri
> ...


Luna mi dileggi?
Oppure solo vaneggi?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Poesia della mai goduta!

Tanto è il bene che io veggio che ogni pene mi è dileggio.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

OK ... rispondi parlando in generale ... e chi sa, chi si deve sentire preso in causa. 
facile ... qualunque cosa io ora dico ... vi è la possibilità di scansare. 

Allora mi soffermo a dire solo che le regole che poni agli altri nei tuoi confronti, 
valgono anche per te, nei confronti degli altri ... dico solo, è molto sottile la cosa ... 

A me, non interessa più. Sicuramente non m'impongo ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa, ma se non ti arrabbi, perchè tiri fuori gli insulti?
> ti sei mai fermato a riflettere su questo passaggio?


Se mi sono mai fermato a riflettere? Su quel passaggio? Eh no. Mai. Mi sa che hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> OK ... rispondi parlando in generale ... e chi sa, chi si deve sentire preso in causa.
> facile ... qualunque cosa io ora dico ... vi è la possibilità di scansare.
> ...


[video=youtube;dG_2pIisk5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG_2pIisk5o[/video]

E no che non m'impongo...
Posso dirti una cosa molto sottile che vivo ogni giorno in casa?

Io sono una persona diversa da mia moglie.
E lo stesso vale per la coppia Ultimo e sua moglie.

Se guardo alla mia coppia
Non esiste nessuna regola univoca o unilaterale.

Ma regole di lei verso me, e regole di me verso lei.

Esempio.
Metti che a me piace uscire.
Metti che a lei piace rimanere sempre a casa.

La regola giusta qual'è?

Ultimo SA una cosa IMPORTANTISSIMA.

Lui sa che MAI sua moglie vorrebbe sapere che lui si è fatta una.
Non accetterebbe MAI che lui glielo dicesse.

Ma se tanto me da tanto...lei sa...che bene o male qualcosa avrà fatto.

MA NON LE INTERESSA sai Sienne?

Sai che cosa interessa alla moglie di Ultimo?

Lo vuoi proprio sapere?
Vuto che te lo diga?

1) Che non l'ha scacciata da sè.
2) Che l'ha perdonata
3) E la pì importante: Ultimo ha desiderato un altro figlio da lei.

E se questo non è amore...

Tenetevi pure il vostro amore a cui rinuncio volentieri
Per abbracciare quello di Ultimo.

Come fai a non capire che la marachella di Ultimo è stata funzionale a squalificare il corno subito e dirsi...
Ah ma in definitiva tutto qua quel che si prova?
Tutte cagate...sto bene con mia moglie e sto ben tento a non perderla...

Per stupidaggini!

Ma non leggi mai come Ultimo sia ultimamente sempre POSITIVO nella vita e non NEGATIVO

A che te serve sempre puntare il dito sul negativo e su quello che manca ad una vita?

A NIENTE.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> OK ... rispondi parlando in generale ... e chi sa, chi si deve sentire preso in causa.
> facile ... qualunque cosa io ora dico ... vi è la possibilità di scansare.
> ...


sienne, io ho cercato di evitare, ma mi sa che come al solito faccio male, faccio male a non sottolineare qualsiasi cosa mi venga scritto e sottolineare quanto possiate essere offensivi. Perchè è molto offensivo leggere che: quando mia moglie mi ha fatto le corna con le mani io abbia pensato al tradimento che gli feci io! e per quel motivo io ne abbia tratto soddisfazione. Sono colpi bassi sienne voluti oppure no. 

Ma ho scritto una risposta leggiti quella, la viene specificato. 

Una delle cose che al solito non riesco a spiegare è, perchè per l'apertura di un 3D atto soltanto a dare un contributo mi si scrivono soltanto delle illazioni riguardanti delle gravità che concernono dei tradimenti e nel frattempo mi si offende anche.

Ma non voglio risposte, non voglio polemiche. Ho dato il mio contributo era quello lo scopo, e nonostante l'apertura di questo 3D voglia far partecipe sostanzialmente di situazioni inerenti a gravità o meno di tradimenti, io me ne tiro fuori, perchè credo proprio che il mio contributo reale, fatto di situazioni reali e scritti per voi, sono finiti.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;dG_2pIisk5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG_2pIisk5o[/video]
> 
> E no che non m'impongo...
> Posso dirti una cosa molto sottile che vivo ogni giorno in casa?
> ...


Grazie conte. Spero soltanto che la si finisca qua. Mi conosco, so che parto in quarta, so che leggo diversamente da tanti, come so cogliere le sfumature che magari non vogliono esserle, sta di fatto che io le leggo e parto in quarta.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se mi sono mai fermato a riflettere? Su quel passaggio? Eh no. Mai. Mi sa che hai ragione.



intendevo che solitamente si usano gli insulti quando si perdono le staffe
oppure per esternare che si stanno per perdere


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne, io ho cercato di evitare, ma mi sa che come al solito faccio male, faccio male a non sottolineare qualsiasi cosa mi venga scritto e sottolineare quanto possiate essere offensivi. Perchè è molto offensivo leggere che: quando mia moglie mi ha fatto le corna con le mani io abbia pensato al tradimento che gli feci io! e per quel motivo io ne abbia tratto soddisfazione. Sono colpi bassi sienne voluti oppure no.
> 
> Ma ho scritto una risposta leggiti quella, la viene specificato.
> 
> ...


Pensa che io avevo capito che tua moglie avesse costruito delle corna che so di cartapesta o pasta con le sue mani...per farsi 4 risate...no?

Mi rendo conto della tua posizione...

E anche che è il 31 luglio...


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> intendevo che solitamente si usano gli insulti quando si perdono le staffe
> oppure per esternare che si stanno per perdere


Sei fantastica. Cioè no, quella è un'altra.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne, io ho cercato di evitare, ma mi sa che come al solito faccio male, faccio male a non sottolineare qualsiasi cosa mi venga scritto e sottolineare quanto possiate essere offensivi. Perchè è molto offensivo leggere che: quando mia moglie mi ha fatto le corna con le mani io abbia pensato al tradimento che gli feci io! e per quel motivo io ne abbia tratto soddisfazione. Sono colpi bassi sienne voluti oppure no.
> 
> Ma ho scritto una risposta leggiti quella, la viene specificato.
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo,

fai pure, nessuno chiedo qualcosa all'altro ... siamo liberi di scegliere ... 
tu preferisci non raggiungere, a chi fa bene leggere le tue storie ... 
ma capisco, ti vuoi proteggere ... 

perciò ... mi spiego per l'ultima volta ... prendendo solo alcune cose, poi basta!
perché di polemica non si tratta affatto ... 

è una tua interpretazione, che s'intenda, che tu abbia pensato al tradimento. 
io questo non l'ho detto. è stato una tua tattica, per passarci, per andare oltre ... 
e ciò mi sta benissimo ... anche detto. ma negare, che ciò non abbia anche avuto 
un suo contributo, nel poter ora ridere senza ombra del passato ... 
un po' mi sento presa in giro ... sinceramente. 

e questo si collega, secondo me, al tuo intento ... di voler comunicare una cosa bella.
anzi, no, sei andato oltre ... hai affermato, che è una questione di volontà. che ci si può arrivare. 
non è offensivo, se si prende in considerazione allora, come ci sei arrivato. 
ne fa parte ... di tutto un percorso che hai fatto per arrivare a ridere del passato ... 
se sei così leggero ... ridici sopra! che importanza ha all'improvviso? perché ti senti offeso?
tua moglie fa le corna e ridi ... qui ti si dice, le hai fatte pure tu ... e ti offendi ... ??!!??
non può essere, come tu stesso hai detto, una difficoltà da capire? e allora, perché offendersi?

sui tradimenti, si può parlare secondo due punti di vista: soggettivo e oggettivo.
tu mischi le due cose ... e le raggiri a piacimento. vi sono vari tipi di tradimento. 
poi ognuno lo vive secondo ad una propria storia avuta, a secondo delle proprie risorse ecc. 
ma negare, che non vi siano differenze ... è offensivo verso gli altri! 
non abbiamo colpe, se una tua storia personale ti ha portato a viverla così, come anche da Daniele. 
allora non è il tradimento in se ... ma cose, già esistenti! sono due cose ben differenti ... 

tu credi veramente, che non sia contenta per te, per la situazione che stai vivendo? 
ma ciò non mi ferma a vedere altro ... e se mi espongo, forse ... perché volevo dirti qualcosa,
anche sbagliando ... ora parti pure in quarta ... 

sienne


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che figo.... opcorn:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono preso un rosso per questo post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

geniale!!


----------



## Hellseven (31 Luglio 2013)

*Ehm*

Non riesco a farmi i fatti miei, dovrei ma non ce la faccio.
Ma scusate, Sienne e Ultimo, fino a poco tempo fa siete stati due persone che si stimavano, si erano simpatiche, scherzavano e si supportavano.
Vi siete anche spesso difesi a vicenda.
Capisco che per ragioni di principio scoppiano le guerre, ma chiedo: un passo indietro entrambi, anche con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, ma per salvare quello che almeno dall'esterno (o almeno a me) sembrava un buon rapporto di amicizia, proprio no?
arrivederci, perdonate la banalità della cosa (e si, lo so, sono intinto nella melassa più nauseante, lo .... che ce pozz fà?)


----------



## Sole (31 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> intendevo che solitamente si usano gli insulti quando si perdono le staffe
> oppure per esternare che si stanno per perdere


Non è detto. C'è chi insulta e davanti al pc si fa delle grasse risate  Penso che ci si incazzi davvero in casi rari, dove magari ci sono implicazioni diverse che magari sfuggono a chi non è coinvolto.


----------



## Buscopann (31 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi sono preso un rosso per questo post! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> geniale!!


Hai tutta la mia solidarietà...ed esternandola anche io rischio parecchio 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS. i rubinatori folli sono entrati in azione dal momento in cui è stata istituita la reputazione anonima

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi i fatti miei, dovrei ma non ce la faccio.
> Ma scusate, Sienne e Ultimo, fino a poco tempo fa siete stati due persone che si stimavano, si erano simpatiche, scherzavano e si supportavano.
> Vi siete anche spesso difesi a vicenda.
> Capisco che per ragioni di principio scoppiano le guerre, ma chiedo: un passo indietro entrambi, anche con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, ma per salvare quello che almeno dall'esterno (o almeno a me) sembrava un buon rapporto di amicizia, proprio no?
> arrivederci, perdonate la banalità della cosa (e si, lo so, sono intinto nella melassa più nauseante, lo .... che ce pozz fà?)


Amico, se Babbo Natale fosse napolecagno e s'ammazzasse di pornazzi e rock n'roll, avrebbe le tue fattezze.


P.S: è un complimento.

P.P.S: credo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non è detto. C'è chi insulta e davanti al pc si fa delle grasse risate  Penso che ci si incazzi davvero in casi rari, dove magari ci sono implicazioni diverse che magari sfuggono a chi non è coinvolto.


testosterone escluso. :mrgreen:



Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà...ed esternandola anche io rischio parecchio
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS. i rubinatori folli sono entrati in azione dal momento in cui è stata istituita la reputazione anonima
> ...


ahahahahhaha una sana risata vale molto più di un rosso. :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà...ed esternandola anche io rischio parecchio
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS. i rubinatori folli sono entrati in azione dal momento in cui è stata istituita la reputazione anonima
> ...


Gente con i controcoglioni proprio


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gente con i controcoglioni proprio



verde mio:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio:mrgreen:


altro rosso:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> fai pure, nessuno chiedo qualcosa all'altro ... siamo liberi di scegliere ...
> tu preferisci non raggiungere, a chi fa bene leggere le tue storie ...
> ...


Sai Sienne io penso che la questione sia molto più semplice e terraterra.
Se Ultimo o chi per esso, sceglie di chiudere un 3d, è come dire...non ho più voglia nè tempo di parlare di certe cose...quindi lascio lì morire il discorso.

Grazie al tuo gesto Ultimo ha solo imparato che non bisogna chiudere un 3d per ottenere questo, perchè chiudendolo non si fa altro che attirare l'attenzione su di esso.

Il senso di chiudere un 3d è simile a me, quando voglio far morire un discorso con una persona, sto in silenzio, aspetto che finisca a parlare, le dico...scusa ho un impegno devo andare ne riparliamo un'altra volta e me ne vado...

E credimi ho imparato sto escamotage a fatica, io sarei invece rimasto famoso, per piantare lì le persone finchè mi parlano e andarmene senza dire nulla no?

Chiudere un 3d è: Bon ok...ci metto una pietra sopra.

E francamente non ho mai capito perchè si invoca sempre tanto il rispetto per l'opinione altrui, ma non si ha mai nessun rispetto per il silenzio che una persona evoca su una data questione.

Da lì l'eterna esigenza di chiarire, ridiscutere, riparlare....

So anca mi che poi le coppie flippano eh?

Vorria proprio ben vedere eh?


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Conte,

Infatti, la cosa è semplicissima:

Se chiudi un thread, offendendo e con “Unterstellungen” 
(attribuzione di intenti ecc.) che non ci sono, che seguito vi può essere? 
Che cosa è? È un mandare a quel paese …   

Bene. Ho due possibilità: 
Lo mando a quel paese pure io. Fine della discussione e tutto.  
O provo a chiarire … forse perché ci tengo?
Avrei potuto rispettare. È vero. Ciò avrebbe però incluso, che forse, anche 
io gli sottopongo un qualcosa che non sta nelle sue intenzioni, visto che l’ho
interpretato così … e dove porta ciò? A due muri. E che fanno due muri?
E di che tipo sono questi due muri? Forse solo un insieme di attribuzioni, 
che in realtà neanche esistono. Che bella festa! E come si continua?
Essendo falsi? Facendo bel viso e cattivo gioco? Lasciando correre?
Noti, che il seguito, comunque sia, include un cambiamento? 

Passiamoci sopra sull’offesa … prendiamola come un impulso del momento. 
E già solo questo mi costa … veramente, perché non chiamo asino a nessuno. 
Parto dal presupposto, che tutti siano in grado di capire … di capire anche,
che non ci si capisce … e questo, non fa niente! Significa solo che ci sono
dei limiti, dei punti ecc. che bisogna lasciar stare … 

Che cosa rimane? Un modo di ragionare … che va ben oltre al contenuto. 
Ancora poco tempo fa, lui ci teneva a certi aspetti … infatti, aveva vari scontri,
perché lo riteneva fondamentale includere tutti gli aspetti ecc. in un ragionamento, 
per poi arrivare ad una sintesi. 
Ora questo non vale più? O vale solo quando fa comodo? Non capisco.
La reazione è chiara: Si è offeso … e mi chiedo del perché. 
Perché a livello di ragionamento, vi è un’incongruenza … secondo me. 

Fino ad ora, nessuno ha cercato di spiegarmi, dove forse sbaglio io,
nel ragionamento! No, sbagliato, Brunetta ci ha provato. Basandosi,
sul significato del gesto. Avevo chiesto nell’altro thread,
se significasse anche altro. Tu Conte, mi hai risposto con un video …
in quel video, l’aspetto della scaramanzia non c’è. Poi, cosa può significare
un tradimento “semplice” per una persona, prendendo Daniele come esempio. 
Per me non funziona. Perché la reazione ha dipeso da una filza
di cose esistenti prima … qui rispetto la reazione, figuriamoci. 
Sta proprio qui il nocciolo! E questo che fa la differenza tra noi! 

Non ho bisogno di ricevere ragione. Perché di ciò non si tratta. 
La porta in faccia me l’ha sbattuta lui … ho solo provato a riaprire.
Non è gradito? Basta dirlo … 

E per il resto ... ci passo sopra ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

ancora con questa storia, pergiunta alle 05,00 del mattina, c.ca.


minchia!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ancora con questa storia, pergiunta alle 05,00 del mattina, c.ca.
> 
> 
> minchia!


Eh, ma se una non riesce a dormire...


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

aahhh, non ci avevo pensato. ero invece convinto che vivendo tra i monti andasse a letto moooolto presto e che quindi all'alba fosse già operativa, e soprattutto con il pensiero di scrivere su tradinet. com'è varia la vita: per questo vale la pena viverla.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi riallaccio al tread di Ultimo ...
> quello con le corna fatte dalla moglie con un gesto.
> ...






sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> fai pure, nessuno chiedo qualcosa all'altro ... siamo liberi di scegliere ...
> tu preferisci non raggiungere, a chi fa bene leggere le tue storie ...
> ...



Leggiti i colorati, e soprattutto leggiti il rosso in cui fai un'affermazione e il giallo che lo contraddice.

Ma ripeto ho già dato tutte le risposte diverse volte, in questo 3D ed anche nell'altro, ma io non capisco scrivi tu. Non scrivo altro, sarebbe inutile visto che non capisco nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza, scusa il gioco di parole.

Grazie a chi mi ha dato reputazioni, altrimenti alcune volte veramente penserei di non capire.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non riesco a farmi i fatti miei, dovrei ma non ce la faccio.
> Ma scusate, Sienne e Ultimo, fino a poco tempo fa siete stati due persone che si stimavano, si erano simpatiche, scherzavano e si supportavano.
> Vi siete anche spesso difesi a vicenda.
> Capisco che per ragioni di principio scoppiano le guerre, ma chiedo: un passo indietro entrambi, anche con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, ma per salvare quello che almeno dall'esterno (o almeno a me) sembrava un buon rapporto di amicizia, proprio no?
> arrivederci, perdonate la banalità della cosa (e si, lo so, sono intinto nella melassa più nauseante, lo .... che ce pozz fà?)



Stimo sienne, non riuscire a incontrarsi in un dialogo non cambia la situazione.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non è detto. C'è chi insulta e davanti al pc si fa delle grasse risate  Penso che ci si incazzi davvero in casi rari,* dove magari ci sono implicazioni diverse che magari sfuggono a chi non è coinvolto.*


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gente con i controcoglioni proprio


E per dimostrarlo mi hanno dato un rosso

Almeno mi sono fatta una risata visto che la mattina peggio di così non poteva iniziare:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E per dimostrarlo mi hanno dato un rosso
> 
> Almeno mi sono fatta una risata visto che la mattina peggio di così non poteva iniziare:rotfl::rotfl:


se tu avessi seguito il mio consiglio ..............................


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se tu avessi seguito il mio consiglio ..............................


E chi ti dice che non ho fatto?


Altro rosso comunque.......accidenti si sono collegati apposta


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che non ho fatto?
> 
> 
> Altro rosso comunque.......accidenti si sono collegati apposta


non ne hai avuto il coraggio.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se tu avessi seguito il mio consiglio ..............................



che consiglio era?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ne hai avuto il coraggio.


Perchè pensi che sarebbe la prima volta che lo faccio?


P.S. Stiamo sputtanando il 3d....


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> che consiglio era?


un consiglio particolare, molto, te lo dico im pm, sempre se la mia gheisha mi dà il permesso.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che sarebbe la prima volta che lo faccio?
> 
> 
> P.S. Stiamo sputtanando il 3d....


1) si.
2) chi noi? nooooo.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> un consiglio particolare, molto, te lo dico im pm, sempre se la mia gheisha mi dà il permesso.



NO



Lui ha detto:


> 1) si.
> 2) chi noi? nooooo.


1) TI SBAGLI
2) Si


E ora posso iniziare a lavorare visto che sono ripartiti i Pc.
Buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Ma di ste puttanate, infatti, parlatene in privato eventualmente.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di ste puttanate, infatti, parlatene in privato eventualmente.


fatti i cazzi tuoi, nessuno ti ha interpellato, se non ti sta bene, leggi altro.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non è detto.* C'è chi insulta e davanti al pc si fa delle grasse risate * Penso che ci si incazzi davvero in casi rari, dove magari ci sono implicazioni diverse che magari sfuggono a chi non è coinvolto.



allora è una provocazione, no?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

free mi spiace non poterti dare lo stesso consiglio che ho datao a Farfy. un vero peccato, ma non vuole.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora è una provocazione, no?



Si spera, altrimenti è soltanto divertimento per se stessi, che è ben peggio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> fatti i cazzi tuoi, nessuno ti ha interpellato, se non ti sta bene, leggi altro.


No, forse non è chiaro: sono cazzi vostri = parlatene per i cazzi vostri. Non è difficile, che non è che IO devo andare a leggere altro, sei tu, brutto stronzo (ma non sono arrabbiato, eh) che devi andartene a fare in culo in privato a parlare di quanto piace il nuovo amante a Farfie o che cazzo ne so. Fine.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora è una provocazione, no?


Free, per me funziona così: se io penso che uno è stronzo, o coglione, non è che devo stare incazzato particolarmente per chiamarlo stronzo (o coglione). Mi viene, diciamo, automatico. Lo penso, e quindi te lo dico, e ti tratto di conseguenza.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> in privato a parlare di quanto piace il *nuovo amante a Farfie *o che cazzo ne so. Fine.


non mettiamo in giro voci che non sono vere, che poi succede un manicomio, chi capisce una cosa chi un'altra e finisce a schifio.  non sò se abbia un nuovo amante e non sono cazzi miei, ne tantomeno tuoi, penso.

si scherzava. PUNTO.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non mettiamo in giro voci che non sono vere, che poi succede un manicomio, chi capisce una cosa chi un'altra e finisce a schifio. non sò se abbia un nuovo amante e non sono cazzi miei, ne tantomeno tuoi, penso.
> 
> si scherzava. PUNTO.


Ahahahahahahahahahahah! Bella lì, allora A MAGGIOR RAGIONE di sti cazzi scherzane in privato, COGLIONE (non sono arrabbiato, amico. E' che è così.).


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma se una non riesce a dormire...


no è che una marea di gente che no ha un cazzo da fare.... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

E' la prima volta che sono contento che JB dice coglione, stronzo etc a qualcuno. :carneval:


Mpà assuppa! ma u sacciu ca un tinnifutti, però rimmilla a virità siddu fusi i ravanti attia, u culu quantu c'haddivintassi? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> no è che una marea di gente che no ha un cazzo da fare.... :rotfl:



Bhe nel nostro caso avrei scritto "una figa da fare"


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> free mi spiace non poterti dare lo stesso consiglio che ho datao a Farfy. un vero peccato, ma non vuole.



ma a me non arrivano mai rossi
in pratica sono un soprammobile


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, per me funziona così: se io penso che uno è stronzo, o coglione, non è che devo stare incazzato particolarmente per chiamarlo stronzo (o coglione). Mi viene, diciamo, automatico. Lo penso, e quindi te lo dico, e ti tratto di conseguenza.



ma così usi gli insulti a vanvera
hai mai provato ad insultare mirando bene?
io quando mi incazzo insulto eccome, tiro giù anche tutto il calendario:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2013)

come i bambini , insomma





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, per me funziona così: se io penso che uno è stronzo, o coglione, non è che devo stare incazzato particolarmente per chiamarlo stronzo (o coglione). Mi viene, diciamo, automatico. Lo penso, e quindi te lo dico, e ti tratto di conseguenza.


----------



## viola di mare (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gente con i controcoglioni proprio





Simy ha detto:


> verde mio:mrgreen:





Simy ha detto:


> altro rosso:carneval:





uff a voi due io non vi posso REPUTARE!!!



PERCHè PERCHè PEEEEERCHè!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma così usi gli insulti a vanvera
> hai mai provato ad insultare mirando bene?
> io quando mi incazzo insulto eccome, tiro giù anche tutto il calendario:singleeye:


Cioè, mi stai dando consigli su come insultare qualcuno? Tu a me? Porca puttana, Free. Free ti amo. Free ma quel lavoretto di mano, eh? Non ti chiedo manco di metterci la bocca: a tuo buon cuore. Però io gradirei.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che sono contento che JB dice coglione, stronzo etc a qualcuno. :carneval:
> 
> 
> Mpà assuppa! ma u sacciu ca un tinnifutti, però rimmilla a virità siddu fusi i ravanti attia, u culu quantu c'haddivintassi? :carneval:


quantu na casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come i bambini , insomma


Come quelli che dicono quello che pensano senza dietrologie. E ce ne fossero, invece di finte snob stordite senza capo nè coda.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E ce ne fossero, invece di finte snob stordite senza capo nè coda.


ecco, questo è un insulto molto aristocratico. c'è da riconoscerti un camaleontico modo di fare.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè, mi stai dando consigli su come insultare qualcuno? Tu a me? Porca puttana, Free. Free ti amo. Free ma quel lavoretto di mano, eh? Non ti chiedo manco di metterci la bocca: a tuo buon cuore. Però io gradirei.



se tu mi vedessi in azione, cambieresti idea
ti ricordo che sono attualmente indagata per violenza privata e ho preso anche due querele, poi ritirate, per minacce e insulti 
ogni tanto mi parte la centralina:singleeye:
ovviamente non c'è da che andarne fieri, anzi è proprio da pirla


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, questo è un insulto molto aristocratico. c'è da riconoscerti un camaleontico modo di fare.


Grazie assai, amico.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> se tu mi vedessi in azione, cambieresti idea
> ti ricordo che sono attualmente indagata per violenza privata e ho preso anche due querele, poi ritirate, per minacce e insulti
> ogni tanto mi parte la centralina:singleeye:
> ovviamente non c'è da che andarne fieri, anzi è proprio da pirla


Ma non stento a crederlo, come non stento a credere che se mi raccontassi la storia ne verrebbe fuori un quadro tragicomico, anche considerata solo una delle parti in causa (cioè tu). Vabbè. E allora? Una cosetta di mano così al volo? Eh?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma di ste puttanate, infatti, parlatene in privato eventualmente.



prediga bene razzola male.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non stento a crederlo, come non stento a credere che se mi raccontassi la storia ne verrebbe fuori un quadro tragicomico, anche considerata solo una delle parti in causa (cioè tu). Vabbè. E allora? Una cosetta di mano così al volo? Eh?



ma è ovvio che bisogna sorridere delle cose bizzarre della vita
dopo un po'


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> prediga bene razzola male.


AHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHHAH! Ma sei scIemo? Scambi una scemenza scritta perchè Free mi crepa (e la amo. Però non veramente, cioè: scherzo. Meglio specificare.) per roba SERIA? Cioè, secondo te io SERIAMENTE chiedevo a Free di farmi una sega? Ehhhhhh?!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è ovvio che bisogna sorridere delle cose bizzarre della vita
> dopo un po'


Free, me la fai una sega in privato via pm?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

non ne avresti il coraggio personalmente: mi riferivo alle chiacchiere private fatte in pubblico come tu hai fatto prima. tutto qua.  procedi pure, e spero per te che una buona volta free te lo faccia questo favore. 

io vado al bar.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, me la fai una sega in privato via pm?



temo di non essere in grado via pm...
mai fatti numeri a distanza


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non mettiamo in giro voci che non sono vere, che poi succede un manicomio, chi capisce una cosa chi un'altra e finisce a schifio.  non sò se abbia un nuovo amante e non sono cazzi miei, ne tantomeno tuoi, penso.
> 
> si scherzava. PUNTO.


Lascia perdere per favore...
Chiudila qui..
Che due coglioni, sono giprnate di merda per me mi sono concessa 3 post di cazzeggio ma a quanto pare prima devo chiedere l'autorizzazione a lui
Ma che andasse a cagare....


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non ne avresti il coraggio personalmente: *mi riferivo alle chiacchiere private fatte in pubblico come tu hai fatto prima.* tutto qua. procedi pure, e spero per te che una buona volta free te lo faccia questo favore.
> 
> io vado al bar.


...

Ti spiego, anche se mi fa fatica perchè sai...anzi no, non lo sai, ma mi fa fatica. Comunque: la differenza sta nel fatto che io e Free non abbiamo un privato. Cioè, io non è che mi scrivo in privato con Free parlando di fai questo, fai quello o di stronzate assortite. Quindi, quello che ho scritto a Free, non riguarda cose che CI SIAMO DETTI in altra sede, non riguarda un cazzo di niente, solo io che faccio il mongoloide perchè mi è simpatica. Chiaramente per te e Farfie il discorso è totalmente differente, voi parlavate proprio di cazzi vostri. Ma vabbè. Comunque di cosa ho o non ho il coraggio mi sa che non ne hai proprio idea. Riportami un, uh?, cornetto, grazie.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come quelli che dicono quello che pensano senza dietrologie. E ce ne fossero, invece di finte snob stordite senza capo nè coda.


può essere.
 ma sai che  credo di dire sempre quello che penso qui dentro e non solo?
mi freno soltanto quando il buon senso e l'educazione  me lo fanno fare (solitamente)


----------



## Buscopann (1 Agosto 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà...ed esternandola anche io rischio parecchio
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS. i rubinatori folli sono entrati in azione dal momento in cui è stata istituita la reputazione anonima
> ...


ahahaha..rosso pure io..lo hanno dato anche a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Cazzo...funziona da Dio sto sistema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lascia perdere per favore...
> Chiudila qui..
> Che due coglioni, sono giprnate di merda per me mi sono concessa 3 post di cazzeggio ma a quanto pare prima devo chiedere l'autorizzazione a lui
> Ma che andasse a cagare....


Oh Gesù. MA TU CHE CAZZO C'ENTRI? Eh? Porca merda, stavi dicendo pure tu a Lui che stavate sputtanando il thread (!) e mò te la pigli con me? Ou, sti cazzi se c'hai le giornate storte, sai quanto cazzo mi frega, ma per lo meno, davvero, non rispondere alla cazzo di cane.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2013)

nel senso che hai problemi al cuore? un 'aspettativa di vita bassa?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ti spiego, anche se mi fa fatica perchè sai...anzi no, non lo sai, ma mi fa fatica. Comunque: la differenza sta nel fatto che io e Free non abbiamo un privato. Cioè, io non è che mi scrivo in privato con Free parlando di fai questo, fai quello o di stronzate assortite. Quindi, quello che ho scritto a Free, non riguarda cose che CI SIAMO DETTI in altra sede, non riguarda un cazzo di niente, *solo io che faccio il mongoloide *perchè mi è simpatica. Chiaramente per te e Farfie il discorso è totalmente differente, voi parlavate proprio di cazzi vostri. Ma vabbè. Comunque di cosa ho o non ho il coraggio mi sa che non ne hai proprio idea. Riportami un, uh?, cornetto, grazie.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> temo di non essere in grado via pm...
> mai fatti numeri a distanza


Ti amo.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ti spiego, anche se mi fa fatica perchè sai...anzi no, non lo sai, ma mi fa fatica. Comunque: la differenza sta nel fatto che io e Free non abbiamo un privato. Cioè, io non è che mi scrivo in privato con Free parlando di fai questo, fai quello o di stronzate assortite. Quindi, quello che ho scritto a Free, non riguarda cose che CI SIAMO DETTI in altra sede, non riguarda un cazzo di niente, solo io che faccio il mongoloide perchè mi è simpatica. Chiaramente per te e Farfie il discorso è totalmente differente, voi parlavate proprio di cazzi vostri. Ma vabbè. Comunque di cosa ho o non ho il coraggio mi sa che non ne hai proprio idea. Riportami un, uh?, cornetto, grazie.



oddio quindi non sei tu che mi mandi tutti quegli mp??

...scherzo
e confermo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso che hai problemi al cuore? un 'aspettativa di vita bassa?


Scusa, non volevo ferire il tuo animo sensibile da vecchia dama tardona.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Almeno io mi prendo "del bambino" per esternazioni che "teoricamente" hanno uno scopo. Alcuni, tra cazzeggio ( a volte con permesso autorizzato a volte no) manco possono più farlo. Però c'è da dire una cosa, virgole e punti sono ben messi a dare un bel contributo a sto minchia di forum( non sono incazzato, il minchia era per dare il solito tono di terra terra e di virgolettaro) :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, non volevo ferire il tuo animo sensibile da vecchia dama tardona.


prego


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Riportami un, uh?, cornetto, grazie.


lo so, vorresti utilizzarlo a mò di termometro, ma non ti darò questo piacere.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> se tu mi vedessi in azione, cambieresti idea
> ti ricordo che sono attualmente indagata per violenza privata e ho preso anche due querele, poi ritirate, per minacce e insulti
> ogni tanto mi parte la centralina:singleeye:
> ovviamente non c'è da che andarne fieri, anzi è proprio da pirla


Veramente?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo so, vorresti utilizzarlo a mò di termometro, ma non ti darò questo piacere.


No ho fame davvero. Mannaggia.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Veramente?


si si. forse tu non conosci free e quindi ti viene difficile immaginarla, ma nella realtà non è rosa, anzi è dark, rasata tatuata e anche in estate anfibi militari. uno schianto: ma, occhio.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si. forse tu non conosci free e quindi ti viene difficile immaginarla, ma nella realtà non è rosa, anzi è dark, rasata tatuata e anche in estate anfibi militari. uno schianto: ma, occhio.


Ma no, ma non mi stupirei assolutamente.
Di nulla ormai mi stupisco.
Ma mi chiedevo chi avesse menato. Un uomo immagno, o l'amante del compagno.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Almeno io mi prendo "del bambino" per esternazioni che "teoricamente" hanno uno scopo. Alcuni, tra cazzeggio ( a volte con permesso autorizzato a volte no) manco possono più farlo. Però c'è da dire una cosa, virgole e punti sono ben messi a dare un bel contributo a sto minchia di forum( non sono incazzato, il minchia era per dare il solito tono di terra terra e di virgolettaro) :carneval:


 Non ti offendere  ma hai mai pensato di far qualcosa per la tua iperpermalosità :carneval:


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma no, ma non mi stupirei assolutamente.
> Di nulla ormai mi stupisco.
> Ma mi chiedevo chi avesse menato. Un uomo immagno, o l'amante del compagno.



sì è vero, ma la violenza privata non prevede lesioni o percosse!
comunque si trattava di questioni economiche, ricatti a cui ho detto no
da qui il desiderio di ricavare soldi in modo all'apparenza legale


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma no, ma non mi stupirei assolutamente.
> Di nulla ormai mi stupisco.
> Ma mi chiedevo chi avesse menato. *Un uomo immagno, o l'amante del compagno.*


Che potrebbe sempre essere un uomo, chissà.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si si. forse tu non conosci free e quindi ti viene difficile immaginarla, ma nella realtà non è rosa, anzi è dark, rasata tatuata e anche in estate anfibi militari. uno schianto: ma, occhio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma la violenza privata non prevede lesioni o percosse!
> comunque si trattava di questioni economiche, ricatti a cui ho detto no
> da qui il desiderio di ricavare soldi in modo* all'apparenza* legale


Free, ricordati che siamo in clima di redditometro, che poi leggono e ti vengono a fare qualche accertamento e poi hai voglia a violenza privata e sputi agli agenti che ti porteranno in galera.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì è vero, ma la violenza privata non prevede lesioni o percosse!
> comunque si trattava di questioni economiche, ricatti a cui ho detto no
> da qui il desiderio di ricavare soldi in modo all'apparenza legale


OK


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendere  ma hai mai pensato di far qualcosa per la tua iperpermalosità :carneval:



auahaaahahahahahahaha :rotfl::rotfl: cerco di non rispondere, la maggior parte delle volte non ci riesco.:rotfl::rotfl:

Nota ad esempio come ci sono pagine intere di stronzate, però sono scritte con classe, questo è da far notare. Si insultano con classe, nessuno/a va fuori di testa come succede a me e quindi sono persone mature che danno giornalmente un contributo al forum.


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, ricordati che siamo in clima di redditometro, che poi leggono e ti vengono a fare qualche accertamento e poi hai voglia a violenza privata e sputi agli agenti che ti porteranno in galera.



ma io sono innocente!

comunque curiosoni erano 2 uomini, un catanese (quello delle querele) e un tunisino, con due testimoni falsi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Almeno io mi prendo "del bambino" per esternazioni che "teoricamente" hanno uno scopo. Alcuni, tra cazzeggio ( a volte con permesso autorizzato a volte no) manco possono più farlo. Però c'è da dire una cosa, virgole e punti sono ben messi a dare un bel contributo a sto minchia di forum( non sono incazzato, il minchia era per dare il solito tono di terra terra e di virgolettaro) :carneval:



senza forma la sostanza rende meno.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che potrebbe sempre essere un uomo, chissà.


Certo!
Purchè mingherlino..


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo!
> Purchè mingherlino..


Ma guarda che Free pesa 114 kg ed è alta 1.85 m.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Free pesa 114 kg ed è alta 1.85 m.


cazz'è Swarzy??


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io sono innocente!
> 
> comunque curiosoni erano 2 uomini, un catanese (quello delle querele) e un tunisino, con due testimoni falsi


Guarda, a me le persone istintive e anche un pò fumine piacciono


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Free pesa 114 kg ed è alta 1.85 m.


Tipo Kathy Bates in Misery non deve morire?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazz'è Swarzy??


Questo succede ad alimentarsi di solo gorgonzola purissimo, caro mio.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> ipo Kathy Bates in Misery non deve morire?


Tipo, però più alta e più pesante e pure più cattiva. Però bona.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo, però più alta e più pesante e pure più cattiva. Però bona.


Mmmhhh. Mi piacerebbe farmela amica una così...ne avrei proprio bisogno...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> senza forma la sostanza rende meno.



Vedi brunetta? che altro devo dirti?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo succede ad alimentarsi di solo gorgonzola purissimo, caro mio.


meno male che a me fa schifo. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahaaahahahahahahaha :rotfl::rotfl: cerco di non rispondere, la maggior parte delle volte non ci riesco.:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nota ad esempio come ci sono pagine intere di stronzate, però sono scritte con classe, questo è da far notare. Si insultano con classe, nessuno/a va fuori di testa come succede a me e quindi sono persone mature che danno giornalmente un contributo al forum.


Ma quelli si divertono!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Free pesa 114 kg ed è alta 1.85 m.


Chissà che mani di fata


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vedi brunetta? che altro devo dirti?


vediamo se così ti piace di più. Domani cucini il polpettone. Ma invece di metterlo nel piatto a fette, con una salsina e due zucchine grigliate di contorno lo frulli e spappoli come la pappa del cane.... il sapore sarebbe uguale, la sostanza sarebbe la stessa, eppure ai tuoi commensali il secondo piatto farebbe vomitare....


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà che mani di fata


Un pò Serena Williams magari...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> vediamo se così ti piace di più. Domani cucini il polpettone. Ma invece di metterlo nel piatto a fette, con una salsina e due zucchine grigliate di contorno lo frulli e spappoli come la pappa del cane.... il sapore sarebbe uguale, la sostanza sarebbe la stessa, eppure ai tuoi commensali il secondo piatto farebbe vomitare....


Do' più importanza a chi ad esempio cucina un piatto con il cuore che non a chi mi presenta chissà cosa, ben fatto etc ma che fondamentalmente non gliene frega nulla della mia presenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà che mani di fata


L'hai mai visto sto film?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> meno male che a me fa schifo. :rotfl:



Anche a me fa schifo :unhappy:


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai mai visto sto film?


Con Pozzetto vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Con Pozzetto vero?


No.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai mai visto sto film?


Sì. Almeno tu mi hai capita. Sai com'era da giovane?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Con Pozzetto vero?


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irina_Palm_-_Il_talento_di_una_donna_inglese


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Do' più importanza a chi ad esempio cucina un piatto con il cuore che non a chi mi presenta chissà cosa, ben fatto etc ma che fondamentalmente non gliene frega nulla della mia presenza.


Tradotto. Sei onnivoro. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irina_Palm_-_Il_talento_di_una_donna_inglese


Non l'ho mai visto


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Almeno tu mi hai capita. Sai com'era da giovane? View attachment 7297


L'abilità manuale è rimasta intatta, però.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai visto


Guardalo.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> View attachment 7296


non oso immaginare la magnificenza del suo culo, oh pardon, del suo lato B.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guardalo.


Lo farò


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guardalo.


Sì, molto bello e delicato.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'abilità manuale è rimasta intatta, però.


Si può chiedere agli Stones


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non oso immaginare la magnificenza del suo culo, oh pardon, del suo lato B.


L'ho vista giocare dal vivo a Roma.
E' una forza della natura. Impressionante


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

m'aspettavo di meglio, sinceramente, ma ................


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'aspettavo di meglio, sinceramente, ma ................
> 
> 
> View attachment 7298



Se dà un ceffone forte a un uomo, secondo me lo spedisce al pronto soccorso


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può chiedere agli Stones


Ammesso che se lo ricordino.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> m'aspettavo di meglio, sinceramente, ma ................
> 
> 
> View attachment 7298


Meglio dietro che davanti, decisamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Se dà un ceffone forte a un uomo, secondo me lo spedisce al pronto soccorso


Sicuro. Avrà una forza nel braccio destro che manco Braccio di Ferro.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuro. Avrà una forza nel braccio destro che manco Braccio di Ferro.


Quando tira, la pallina fa i buchi per terra. 
Se è in forma non c'è storia con le altre giocatrici donne. E' proprio una questione di superiorità di forza fisica, come se giocassero contro un uomo.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quando tira, la pallina fa i buchi per terra.
> Se è in forma non c'è storia con le altre giocatrici donne. E' proprio una questione di superiorità di forza fisica, come se giocassero contro un uomo.


Tu giochi a tennis?


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu giochi a tennis?


Si


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Guarda, a me le persone istintive e anche un pò fumine piacciono



però ho imparato che poi le paghi 'ste cose, non ti dico che rottura di cojones...
ben mi sta!:singleeye:

comunque erano solo dei tentati ricatti, in pratica ti querelano per avere soldi per ritirarla
con la violenza privata è più complicato perchè la denuncia non può essere ritirata, comunque il pm che mi ha interrogata ha chiesto l'archiviazione, tra l'altro è della finanza
sono speranzosa:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si


Male.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> però ho imparato che poi le paghi 'ste cose, non ti dico che rottura di cojones...
> ben mi sta!:singleeye:
> 
> comunque erano solo dei tentati ricatti, in pratica ti querelano per avere soldi per ritirarla
> ...


Immagino la rottura di palle!


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male.


ahahaha.
Ma peccccheèè?


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu giochi a tennis?





Anais ha detto:


> Si


e le prendi le palle?


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e le prendi le palle?


Quelle gialle da tennis si.


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quelle gialle da tennis si.


intendo la stessa cosa, come mai hai specificato?
pensi forse che qualcuno avrebbe potuto pensare ad altre palle? 
noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> intendo la stessa cosa, come mai hai specificato?
> pensi forse che qualcuno avrebbe potuto pensare ad altre palle?
> noooooooooooooooooo


Ma infatti...sempre a pensare male sto


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma infatti...sempre a pensare male sto


non andiamo sul personale che poi c'è chi s'incazza.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> ahahaha.
> Ma peccccheèè?


Lo sport fa male, a meno che non sia il golf.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ammesso che se lo ricordino.


Uno su quattro si ricorderà.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sport fa male, a meno che non sia il golf.


Che non riesco a considerare uno sport


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Che non riesco a considerare uno sport


In effetti è un gioco di abilità. Però sti cazzi.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti è un gioco di abilità. Però sti cazzi.


Il golf è davvero uno sport di abilità e di pazienza.
Però anche nel tennis contano moltissimo il controllo e la concentrazione.
Infatti io raramente vinco in partita


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il golf è davvero uno sport di abilità e di pazienza.
> Però anche nel tennis contano moltissimo il controllo e la concentrazione.
> Infatti io raramente vinco in partita


Perchè sei deconcentrata ed impulsiva?


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè sei deconcentrata ed impulsiva?


Impulsiva si. Lo ero.
Sulla concentrazione la tengo per un pò, poi però, dato che la testa va di pari passo con la resistenza fisica...il fiato cede, la stanchezza arriva ed è fatta!


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Impulsiva si. Lo ero.
> Sulla concentrazione la tengo per un pò poi però, dato che la testa va di pari passo con la resistenza fisica...il fiato cede, la stanchezza arriva ed è fatta!


Taglio e cucito e passa la paura.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Taglio e cucito e passa la paura.


Mah, pensavo più ad un'attività tipo patch word


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah, pensavo più ad un'attività tipo patch word


Work.


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Work.


Work giusto. Ho digitato male...ero poco concentrata ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Work giusto. Ho digitato male...ero poco concentrata ahahahah


Vai a vedere questo film se non l'hai ancora fatto:

[video=youtube;zA92Rw6kNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA92Rw6kNWw[/video]


----------



## Anais (1 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai a vedere questo film se non l'hai ancora fatto:
> 
> [video=youtube;zA92Rw6kNWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA92Rw6kNWw[/video]


E' nei miei programmi perchè amavo molto i robottoni da piccola ma non oso chiederti perchè mi vuoi spedire a vederlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' nei miei programmi perchè amavo molto i robottoni da piccola ma non oso chiederti perchè mi vuoi spedire a vederlo...


La firma.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

*sienne*

Ho riflettuto, e non ha importanza se io o tu o altri hanno una visione diversa di una certa situazione, nel caso specifico la mia. E' normale averla no? ognuno di noi ha un suo rapportarsi con se stessi che giustamente pone come indirizzo agli altri, e tra le incomprensioni, la scrittura che di certo non aiuta nel mio caso a esternarmi e, probabilmente anche la mia soggettività che mi pone di fronte a situazioni, diversamente, da te o da altri, non aiuta in questo caso a trovare una "soluzione" vista la differente presa di posizione in base alla propria soggettività. 

Spero, scrivendo quello sopra, di non aver mandato un messaggio diverso da quello che era il mio intento.


----------



## sienne (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto, e non ha importanza se io o tu o altri hanno una visione diversa di una certa situazione, nel caso specifico la mia. E' normale averla no? ognuno di noi ha un suo rapportarsi con se stessi che giustamente pone come indirizzo agli altri, e tra le incomprensioni, la scrittura che di certo non aiuta nel mio caso a esternarmi e, probabilmente anche la mia soggettività che mi pone di fronte a situazioni, diversamente, da te o da altri, non aiuta in questo caso a trovare una "soluzione" vista la differente presa di posizione in base alla propria soggettività.
> 
> Spero, scrivendo quello sopra, di non aver mandato un messaggio diverso da quello che era il mio intento.



Ciao Ultimo,

inizia a scusarti per l'asino che mi hai dato ... :mrgreen:
cuccio che non sei altro ... :rotfl:

tutto ok

sienne


----------



## Lui (1 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> inizia a scusarti per l'asino che mi hai dato ... :mrgreen:
> cIuccio che non sei altro ... :rotfl:
> ...


.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> inizia a scusarti per l'asino che mi hai dato ... :mrgreen:
> cuccio che non sei altro ... :rotfl:
> ...


Nessun problema a scusarmi, anche perchè non volevo offenderti, ma se questo serve, no problem.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho riflettuto, e non ha importanza se io o tu o altri hanno una visione diversa di una certa situazione, nel caso specifico la mia. E' normale averla no? ognuno di noi ha un suo rapportarsi con se stessi che giustamente pone come indirizzo agli altri, e tra le incomprensioni, la scrittura che di certo non aiuta nel mio caso a esternarmi e, probabilmente anche la mia soggettività che mi pone di fronte a situazioni, diversamente, da te o da altri, non aiuta in questo caso a trovare una "soluzione" vista la differente presa di posizione in base alla propria soggettività.
> 
> Spero, scrivendo quello sopra, di non aver mandato un messaggio diverso da quello che era il mio intento.


A me sembra che a te non piaccia tanto discutere.
Quanto semplicemente avere la possibilità di dire la tua e di raccontarti.

Ma ripeto a me la tua vicenda del gesto della moglie continua a farmi ridere il cuore...

Questo per me conta...

Poi Ultimo se ci sono persone che credono che gli asini volano perchè loro gli hanno visti chi siamo noi per impedirglielo?

Mi pare che sia riduttivo pensare che chi non la veda come noi sia o cieco o che soffra di allucinazioni no?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che a te non piaccia tanto discutere.
> Quanto semplicemente avere la possibilità di dire la tua e di raccontarti.
> 
> Ma ripeto a me la tua vicenda del gesto della moglie continua a farmi ridere il cuore...
> ...



Non si tratta di piacere o non piacere, quando però si scrivono e riscrivono sempre le stesse cose, stai un po la a riflettere, io ho fatto questo, mi sono messo dalla parte e nella parte di altri, facendo questo ho capito che non si poteva arrivare a nulla, primo perchè è impossibile riuscire a capire quello che volevo dire se non ci si passa, secondo perchè probabilmente anche se qualcuno/a ne uscisse fuori del tutto, non è mica detto che accetterebbe dal partner un gesto come quello delle corna, anche se questo fosse fatto a mo di scherzo gioco o quant'altro. Boh conte io mettendomi dalla parte di altri ho percepito questo, che è la maniera per potermi mettere nei loro panni e non la mia dove quel gesto è stato semplicemente un gesto con NULLA dietro, nè di pensieri nè di tradimento, nè di nessun'altra cosa che delle corna fatta con la mano per farmi e farci sorridere. Punto. Pensavo fosse importante comunicarlo, visto il luogo dove ci troviamo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non si tratta di piacere o non piacere, quando però si scrivono e riscrivono sempre le stesse cose, stai un po la a riflettere, io ho fatto questo, mi sono messo dalla parte e nella parte di altri, facendo questo ho capito che non si poteva arrivare a nulla, primo perchè è impossibile riuscire a capire quello che volevo dire se non ci si passa, secondo perchè probabilmente anche se qualcuno/a ne uscisse fuori del tutto, non è mica detto che accetterebbe dal partner un gesto come quello delle corna, anche se questo fosse fatto a mo di scherzo gioco o quant'altro. Boh conte io mettendomi dalla parte di altri ho percepito questo, che è la maniera per potermi mettere nei loro panni e non la mia dove quel gesto è stato semplicemente un gesto con NULLA dietro, nè di pensieri nè di tradimento, nè di nessun'altra cosa che delle corna fatta con la mano per farmi e farci sorridere. Punto. Pensavo fosse importante comunicarlo, visto il luogo dove ci troviamo.


Vero...
Ma come fare con le persone che vogliono far diventare vere o false delle cose a furia di ripeterle?
Uno si smona no?

Tu fai una battuta.
L'altra dice...mi hai offeso.

Ma no dei era una battuta...
No insisto guarda era un'offesa...

Ma no...dai mi sarò espresso male...era un innocente battuta
No era un'offesa perchè tu sei in malafede...tu qui...tu là...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Uno si smona eh?
E dice...ok va bon era offesa scusa...

Visto?
Lo dicevo io che era un'offesa visto ho ragione io...visto?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma come fare con le persone che vogliono far diventare vere o false delle cose a furia di ripeterle?
> Uno si smona no?
> 
> ...



Zitto asinaccio cornuto e debosciato! ancora scrivi! mo vengo da te e ti........ offro la cena.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zitto asinaccio cornuto e debosciato! ancora scrivi! mo vengo da te e ti........ offro la cena.


Dai se vieni mi farebbe un enorme piacere...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai se vieni mi farebbe un enorme piacere...



A chi lo dici!! ma capiterà tranquillo, so che capiterà, fosse anche un solo giorno, sei troppo simpatico per non conoscerti.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nessun problema a scusarmi, anche perchè non volevo offenderti, ma se questo serve, no problem.


Chapeu amico mio. Questo e' essere Uomini. Tutta la mia stima!


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> se tu mi vedessi in azione, cambieresti idea
> ti ricordo che sono attualmente indagata per violenza privata e ho preso anche due querele, poi ritirate, per minacce e insulti
> ogni tanto mi parte la centralina:singleeye:
> ovviamente non c'è da che andarne fieri, anzi è proprio da pirla


probabilmente no.   però ti stimo lo stesso


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma come fare con le persone che vogliono far diventare vere o false delle cose a furia di ripeterle?
> Uno si smona no?
> 
> ...


Ciao Conte,

fai gradi discorsi di come sei cambiato ... 
ma intanto ... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio ... 

Che fai, vuoi mettere zizzania? 

A volte, bisogna avere l'intelligenza di lasciar stare,
quando due ... si ridanno la mano ... 
ehhhh ... qualcosa ti spinge, se no, non avresti risposto ... 

sienne


----------



## free (2 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente no.   però ti stimo lo stesso



ti ringrazio, ma è una stima mal riposta
me la sono cavata, ma ho imparato ad evitare
per fare un casino ci vuole un attimo, per metterlo a posto, non è così semplice:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> fai gradi discorsi di come sei cambiato ...
> ma intanto ... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio ...
> ...




:abbraccio: PALP Santa Rosalia.. speriamo tu non sappia cosa è palp :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

stai diventando così sdolcinato che mi vengono seri dubbi sulla tua sicilianeità e *soprattutto *mascolinità.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> stai diventando così sdolcinato che mi vengono seri dubbi sulla tua sicilianeità e *soprattutto *mascolinità.


Giusto lui. Il cuore è prettamente femminile. "L'omo ha da puzzà" 



ero ironico...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giusto lui. Il cuore è prettamente femminile. "L'omo ha da puzzà"
> 
> 
> 
> ero ironico...



A dirla tutta, ma tutta tutta ed in piena sincerità, come puzzano i piedi delle donne, nessuno! :carneval:

:scared:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

questa volta non ti difenderò, SALLO.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A dirla tutta, ma tutta tutta ed in piena sincerità, come puzzano i piedi delle donne, nessuno! :carneval:
> 
> :scared:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


>



( rido) 

:scared::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A dirla tutta, ma tutta tutta ed in piena sincerità, come puzzano i piedi delle donne, nessuno! :carneval:
> 
> :scared:


A me mai. Per mia esperienza, invece, gli uomini pare che abbiano topi morti nelle scarpe.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me mai. Per mia esperienza, invece, gli uomini pare che abbiano topi morti nelle scarpe.



:applauso:


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :abbraccio: PALP Santa Rosalia.. speriamo tu non sappia cosa è palp :carneval::rotfl:





Ultimo ha detto:


> A dirla tutta, ma tutta tutta ed in piena sincerità, come puzzano i piedi delle donne, nessuno! :carneval:
> 
> :scared:



Ciao Ultimo,

ma cosa significa PALP ... palpare? spero di no ... solo ossicini trovi :mrgreen:
non ho idea ... su, sputa il rospo ... 


mi sa, che farò una foto dei miei piedi e te la mando ... 
già solo a vederli capisci, che non possono puzzare ... una bellezza ... 
il mio compagno è proprio fissato con i miei piedi ... quanto è scemo :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

auahauahaaahahahahhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahaaahahahahhh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao Ultimo 

ma cosa ridi? 

noi spagnole, rispondiamo alle palpazioni ... :mrgreen:
avvisato ... ma non ti dico come ... 

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> fai gradi discorsi di come sei cambiato ...
> ma intanto ... il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio ...
> ...



Dove leggi che io sono cambiato?

Ho solo detto che mi sono sforzato in mille modi di essere come le persone mi volevano.

Non ci sono riuscito.

Eziandio ho ripiegato sul coraggio di essere me stesso a qualsiasi costo.
Che è pure sempre molto inferiore dallo sforzo di essere così come vogliono gli altri.
O peggio per come si aspettano.

Non mi sono messo tra voi due...
Ho fatto un discorso generale su come vedo tante volte le cose mettersi con Ultimo.

basterebbe, alle volte, avere quella normale apertura mentale di stare semplicemente ai suoi enunciati...no?

Senza pensare a chissà cosa ci sta dietro alle parole di Ultimo no?

Ma dove leggi che io scrivo che sono cambiato...

Oddio se vuoi che te la dica proprio tutta sono cambiato...ma solo nel senso di un continuo lento costante peggioramento del mio carattere...in cui tutti i lati negativi si sono vieppiù acuiti...

A causa dell'esperienza...

Esperienza che mi ha insegnato che anch'io come tutti, avevo buone ragioni, per credere a idee FALSE.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> ma cosa ridi?
> 
> ...


:scared::rotfl:


Negli ultimi anni il flusso di SpagnolE in Sicilia è aumentato in maniera considerevole, mentre tedeschen francesen olandesen e via riscurrendus sono in diminuziones.


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :scared::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Negli ultimi anni il flusso di SpagnolE in Sicilia è aumentato in maniera considerevole, mentre tedeschen francesen olandesen e via riscurrendus sono in diminuziones.



Ciao Ultimo 

 ... cosa mi stai dicendo? ... sai come rispondono le spagnole? ... 

sono una miscela esplosiva ... 
tre nazioni ... avvisato ... :mrgreen::rotfl:

non scampi ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> ... cosa mi stai dicendo? ... sai come rispondono le spagnole? ...
> 
> ...



Forse, probabile.... Di certo c'è una cosa, conosco credo bene, atteggiamenti  e modi di fare e comportamenti di tutta l'europa. Le spagnole..... muto sono! Caliente mucho. ( ma chi qua, riesce a invertire le parole e rendere una frase siciliana?)


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Ultimo

si, ti conviene stare muto ... proprio zitto! :mrgreen:

tu vedi solo che "somos mujeres calientes, asi es" ... 

ma abbiamo anche i pantaloni ... :rotfl: ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Ultimo, com'è che si chiamo l'hotel dove tu lavori?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> si, ti conviene stare muto ... proprio zitto! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Sei que estou quente, bronce como a pedra do sol

Per i pantaloni.. meglio metterci una pietra di sopra.. nsi sai mai cosa c'è dentro. :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ultimo, com'è che si chiamo l'hotel dove tu lavori?


Non si chiama, si fa chiamare. cretino!


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

che fortuna google.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che fortuna google.


falo perfectamente galego, estùpido!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (2 Agosto 2013)

Eu estou organizando com o Português. meu passado me ensinaram alguma coisa no Brasil


----------



## Ultimo (2 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Eu estou organizando com o Português. meu passado me ensinaram alguma coisa no Brasil



Senti tesoro, parla come ti ha fatto tua madre, inutile google, ignorante sei e ignorante rimani.


----------



## Hellseven (2 Agosto 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, se Babbo Natale fosse napolecagno e s'ammazzasse di pornazzi e rock n'roll, avrebbe le tue fattezze.
> 
> 
> P.S: è un complimento.
> ...


----------

